# Official Live Super Smackdown discussion thread.



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

LIVE tonight on Syfy at 8/7 CT, don't miss an incredible SuperSmackDown as World Heavyweight Champion Randy Orton meets Christian in a Steel Cage Match. In other action, John Cena faces Wade Barrett while CM Punk clashes with The Great Khali.

Don't miss this special live edition of Smackdown featuring your favorite superstars from Raw and Smackdown!


Discuss.​


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Hopefully Christian/Orton can put on another great match.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm staying up because Smackdown is never ever live :agree:

and before I sound like a dumb little 8 o'clock bedtime tard, I live in the UK, alright? I'm expecting it to be a better show than the RAW, actually. Probably for the main event.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I cannot beleive we are going to watch Punk vs Khali tonight


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking forward VERY much to the show. 

The main event will be really good.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

More Trips/Punk/Nash development plz. It would also be nice if the WWE Champion could make an appearance too, crazy as it sounds lol.


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 29, 2007)

CM Punk vs Great Khali? That'll be funny. Wonder if that's part of the storyline, triple h booking him to kayfabe get hurt?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Flanny said:


> Hopefully Christian/Orton can put on another great match.


I have no doubt about it!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

They should give khali's spot to someone who's actually a future asset to the WWE, someone like Slater or something. I also don't like the main event because it's obvious that christian is going to lose, it's like having adr vs. evan bourne right after the first segment on raw, it's obvious who will win.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Smackdown's on a 1am for UK guys right?


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

It's 1 hour earlier than RAW right?


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm so pumped for Punk vs. Khali.

Maybe we even get Lawler vs. Otunga as a bonus match.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Lastier said:


> I'm so pumped for Punk vs. Khali.
> 
> Maybe we even get Lawler vs. Otunga as a bonus match.


Khali is finally going to go over!!!

Lawler is the GOAT, can't wait for that match too. I think Otunga will do a great job at carrying him in the match with his vast move set.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Staying up again to watch another live show


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Will now ADR be at SD! tonight? Because of his Visa problems, maybe he couldn't renovate so fast...'cuz I'm really curious if it would be ADR vs SC Hunico OR SC Mistico! ADR/Mistico have history together and know each other, would be a Great match.*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Today will be the first time I watch Smackdown in four years, it better be good


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

I can't wait to see the match between Punk/Khali. I'm looking forward to seeing Khali's incredible mat wrestling ability, he also has fantastic in ring psychology, so it's going to be a win-win for everyone watching tonight.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

smackdown will rule...


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

If the forum crashes because of the Smackdown section...


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

my Predict for smackdown tonight.

Triple H call out CM Punk.

John Cena beat Wade Barrett.

CM Punk beat The Great Khali.

the Bellas beat Kelly Kelly and eve.

R-Truth and The Miz vs Kofi Kingston and Evan Bourne.

Randy Orton beat Christian for the World Heavyweight Title in a Steel Cage Match.


----------



## HBK's #1 fan (Jan 16, 2006)

I'll be there. First WWE show I've been to in awhile and the first live show I've ever been at.

Wasn't all that interested in going, then I landed some free tickets and they started advertising a Punk appearance & the WHC cage match. Score!

And for anyone who thought last night's crowd sucked, I would expect more of the same tonight. I'll be one of the guys marking out for Punk, but I'll probably be so far up, it won't matter.

Anyway, I hope it's a good show. The last 2 Smackdown's here were gawd awful.



EDIT: And I'm sorry if this is against the rules (I'll take it down if it is), but I've got 2 extra tickets. If anyone's in the Wichita area & wants to go to the show, PM me. They're not good seats, but it's free.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

WHERE DOES Rhodes and Sheamus fit in to the equation tonight? And I cant believe theyre only doing this show for 2 hrs. Doesnt give the Main event very long or are they going to run over like raw?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I will never know why WWE decides to make Christian lose the tag team match on RAW when he is main eventing Smackdown today for a World title match. 

So potential new fans want to see a guy who lost clean on RAW get a shot at the title on Smackdown?


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I look forward to the show.

I'm sure Christian/Orton can put on another great match too, as well as Del Rio/Cara having the ability to be really good. I hope Morrison has a match (and doesnt lose the match clean) although don't expect it. Should be a good show though.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Looks like WWE Have Replaced Cm Punk Vs Khali with a Cm Punk & Triple H Contract Signing. http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=213089248745340&id=8457822873


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

NJ88 said:


> I look forward to the show.
> 
> I'm sure Christian/Orton can put on another great match too, as well as Del Rio/Cara having the ability to be really good. *I hope Morrison has a match (and doesnt lose the match clean) although don't expect it. Should be a good show though.*


Morrsion is on SuperStars this week, I think.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Chicago Warrior said:


> I will never know why WWE decides to make Christian lose the tag team match on RAW when he is main eventing Smackdown today for a World title match.
> 
> So potential new fans want to see a guy who lost clean on RAW get a shot at the title on Smackdown?


Yeah, I made a thread about this and got flamed bc im a fan of christian and it was seen as "bitching", when really all Im saying is it is terrible booking to have the guy getting a title shot the next night lose the night before. Only time you do this is if you're putting the strap on the guy which is NOT going to happen tonight. It made no sense.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Holy shit, I'm wiped out already. They'd better put on a hell of a show because I'm one bad promo away from dream street.


Chicago Warrior said:


> I will never know why WWE decides to make Christian lose the tag team match on RAW when he is main eventing Smackdown today for a World title match.


I hope to hell it's so we don't see his win coming. Because that's just awful if he lost for no reason. Why are they protecting Mark Henry so much? Sheamus' face momentum and now this. Ugh. Mark's shit.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

excited this will be live on the Score tonight. No 15 minutes delay like they have for RAW.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Dug2356 said:


> Looks like WWE Have Replaced Cm Punk Vs Khali with a Cm Punk & Triple H Contract Signing. http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=213089248745340&id=8457822873


now thats some good news hope they gave punk some bulletpoints so he have some material to throw at trips


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

On the bright side, how many people they can say they have main event both Raw and Smackdown on the same week?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Flanny said:


> Hopefully Christian/Orton can put on another great match.


That should be the least of your worries 

I can't wait for Super SD...this should be a good show!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

christianFNcage said:


> Yeah, I made a thread about this and got flamed bc im a fan of christian and it was seen as "bitching", when really all Im saying is it is terrible booking to have the guy getting a title shot the next night lose the night before. Only time you do this is if you're putting the strap on the guy which is NOT going to happen tonight. It made no sense.


Also since this is the first Smackdown on a Tuesday live it will attract people who don't usually watch Smackdown. I say WWE should have at least tried to make the World title match as important as possible.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

el dandy said:


> On the bright side, how many people they can say they have main event both Raw and Smackdown on the same week?


Certainly not CM Punk as he wasn't a participant in this week's tag team ME


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Cena vs Barrett? wtf


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

berried night


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

I hope to god Drew's on the card tonight.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Most of the scheduled matches look promising. I was disappointed the last time SmackDown! was live, the matches seemed rushed and were over before they really got started. They probably were just trying to squeeze too much in. Hopefully tonights SmackDown delivers.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Kind of funny how CM Punk is in a match with a giant weeks before he will be in a match with Nash. I guess they will try to convince the "universe" that a guy Punks size could win against Nash or Khalis height.

Looking forward to tonights Live Smackdown as well.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dug2356 said:


> Looks like WWE Have Replaced Cm Punk Vs Khali with a Cm Punk & Triple H Contract Signing. http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=213089248745340&id=8457822873


Sounds a lot more appealing than Khali/Punk tbh.



Chicago Warrior said:


> Morrsion is on SuperStars this week, I think.


That doesnt mean he cant appear on Smackdown. Although as I said, I doubt it.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

el dandy said:


> On the bright side, how many people they can say they have main event both Raw and Smackdown on the same week?







I know one guy whose done it before..


----------



## JimmyWangYang (Jun 1, 2011)

Why do so many people keep saying that Punk v Khali is foreshadowing Punk v Nash in a couple of weeks....
Didn't anyone watch RAW and know that Punk is fighting HHH? 8*D

Besides looks like its a contract signing now anyway, thank fuck!
Still think they should have handled this better like having HHH attack Punk, now the fans won't know who to cheer.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Can't Wait!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

el dandy said:


> On the bright side, how many people they can say they have main event both Raw and Smackdown on the same week?


And honestly, that's all that really matters. Who cares if he's likely to lose both, he main evented. It's a lot better than not being on the card at all.

But since it's live, I want Christian to bring back the hoodie as a one night thing. It would be a nice throwback.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Contract signing? Dammit! Now I want to stay up lol. If it's anything like the last one we should be in for a treat.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Pumped for SD tonight, really hope it's good, maybe(hopefully) well get some surprises, oh and that reminds me, T-Long is supposed to be up to something big tonight as reported on Wwe.com, I'd post a link, but I don't know how:L sorry


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

So, no ADR vs Sin Cara tonight?? thats not a Supersmackdown then, more like a normal show, just live.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

so long as punk does not dry heave for 10 minutes solid during the contract signing, i'm o.k with it.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Alberto Lost to Punk before he cashed in 

Christian lost last night before he ..............

1. loses again (80% likely)
2. defeats Orton (20% likely)


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

CM Punk - Khali will probably still go ahead, just not as the main event maybe?


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

argh wasn't gonna stay up for it until I found out is was on an hour earlier, none of the matches really interest me that much other than the WHC title match, that contract signing might be good but they are usually cack


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

ill probs download it after


----------



## THREE TWO ONE (Apr 24, 2007)

CM Punk 
Don't forget! Live Smackdown tonight! Live television rules! All the crazy things that have potential to be shockmasteresque! Watch it.






hahahaha


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

I so wanna see Punk v Khali just to see how bad a train wreck it'll be.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

I hate to complain but they're like what 4 raw advertisements and only one sd. This seems just like another crummy show of raw. Watch raw talent get the only build up


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Contract signing between Punk and HHH tonight! Very interesting.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Orton will win sadly


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

will johnny ace be at the contract signing too?


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Glad to see there so many people on here backstage that just know Orton is going over tonight. Man,any hints on all the match results so maybe we dont have to watch??


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Word is on the dirt sheets WWE is trying convince SYFY to move the show off Fridays to Tuesdays so this show better be epic. 

It does face some serious competition and problems tonight however. Red Sox Vs. Yankees is currently on, plus millions of homes across NY, Mass, RI, CT, NJ and NH have no power due to hurricane Irene (i'm a lucky one in the boston area WITH power!).


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

25 mins to go until Tuesday Night Raw



Looking forward to it, hopefully it's better than the last live Smackdown


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Orton/Christian should be great, as usual. Punk/HHH contract signing is tonight, so fortunately we'll get to see him do more than wrestle the Great Khali *shudder*


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

how long until SD start?


----------



## MoneyStax (May 10, 2011)

About thirteen minutes.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I miss Veetle streams. Damn you for taking down myp2p.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Again with the contract signing with Punk? It seems that WWE things that Punk can only really shine during Contract signing, but that's not the case. Hopefully he gets involved in other types of segments that build to matches then just contract signings.


----------



## Regenerating Degenerate (Jul 5, 2009)

When does this start?

Nevermind


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

10 min


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

If WWE want more people to watch Smackdown then big things HAVE to go down tonight. Then those who miss SD will be more inclined to watch it next week and so on.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> I miss Veetle streams. Damn you for taking down myp2p.


Off-topic. That sig is hilarious


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I wouldn't mind seeing Mark Henry completely destroy Randy Orton tonight, to make it believable that he can win.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Heh I wonder if mark henry will interfere in the main event, him and the cage have history.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

DubC said:


> Heh I wonder if mark henry will interfere in the main event, him and the cage have history.


If he's going to try and open the cage door, they might need a third hour.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE is not advertising Del Rio Vs. Sin Cara anymore.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

OMG RICHARD!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

booker T with a live mic...fuck yeah! i know he has done PPV's before, but still his first live SD.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SP103 said:


> WWE is not advertising Del Rio Vs. Sin Cara anymore.


Yeah, Alberto is still having issues with his visa.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Del Rio has to be on the show..... they don't expect us to think that that WWE champion went missing for a weeks worth of TV shows?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

What if Del Rio has to reapply for one, and is going to be stripped of the title? Haha.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

JakeC_91 said:


> Del Rio has to be on the show..... they don't expect us to think that that WWE champion went missing for a weeks worth of TV shows?


He cant legally work if he doesnt have his visa.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's showtime


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

this feels odd, but let's roll for live SD guise!!!!!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Seem's weird to be on here whilst SD is live on tv...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

here we go again


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

JakeC_91 said:


> Del Rio has to be on the show..... they don't expect us to think that that WWE champion went missing for a weeks worth of TV shows?


It'd make him more of a heel in America if they played it as him being an illegal alien.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

Someone got a link I miss myp2p


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

here we go!!!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WWE really needs to stop calling every other show historic.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Here we go.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

hope Ricardo can make it tonight


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Wade vs Cena


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Contract signing tonight. Awesome


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

This is gonna be SUPER!


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

contract!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

That theme......


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sweet, looks like Punk and Hunter will be the focal point of the show. Awesome! Can't wait


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

loving that the Score is showing it with no delay. Can talk about it in real time here!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

yay another contract signing


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Wasn't something historic supposed to happen tonight? Or something huge? Probably nothing.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Something is going down with the contract trips to get taken out and nash to sign the contract.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

RKing85 said:


> loving that the Score is showing it with no delay. Can talk about it in real time here!


Same here!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm not used to this at all.


----------



## ONEandDone (Aug 30, 2011)

PREDICTION: someone goes through a table during the contract signing. 

who am i kidding. thast not even a prediction. i think its in the program.


----------



## THREE TWO ONE (Apr 24, 2007)

Haha smackdown, live, on a tuesday, feels weird haha.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

contract signing in WWE is like Russo and SWERVES in TNA.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Wsupden said:


> Wasn't something historic supposed to happen tonight? Or something huge? Probably nothing.


Think that the fact it's live pretty much covers that.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Del Rio can video link up....if that's legal......


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

GOD wade barret needs a group again he is a born leader when he is by himself he seems naked.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cena


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

john Cena starting Smackdown. GAH!


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Confession:
This is the first time I've watched smackdown in like 7 years.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Jaaaaaaan Cena. WTF Chimel?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL Chimel can't do that ever again.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

WTF, I wanted HHH to open the show.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

John Cena, in the first match? Awesome.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

pls let wade come out with a mic


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Lulz at Booker.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

oh lord boring promo time


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this first smackdown live does not seem like a first time if you know what i mean.


----------



## ONEandDone (Aug 30, 2011)

let the Corn and cheese commence.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Yes another limited skill reference from booker!!!!!! For cena


And wow cringe cena cringe


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

lol at the Chimel reference.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

"Limited skills". Gotta love the Book.

Hahah @ Cena making fun of Chimmel's pitch.


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

Limited skills quote from Book again lol.


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

THE RATED R SOPERSTAR EDGE


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Limited skills. How does Booker keep saying that w/o getting yelled at?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Cena poking fun at Chimel


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

LOL @ Booker burying Cena.

"Limited Skills"


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

hahahaha "this guy with limited talent" great stuff Booker.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Disco Inferno is here?!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Good crowd tonight. 

Would have marked if he said "iMPACT" :lmao


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Nitro & Thunder mentions.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

lol


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Cena is actually entertaining.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Being a British WWE fan sucks sometimes, these sports references go right over my head 95% of the time.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

65-35 cheer-boo ratio for Cena. More even than Tulsa last night.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

It really has been Del Rio's "destiny" to fail :lmao 

When he wins Royal Rumble, Christian then needs to win his first title because he's drafted to Raw after 'Mania. Now that he's finally won, his Visa fucks up and WWE gives CM Punk a more interesting storyline. Poor guy.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

XFL reference and a Shockmaster reference?

Best episode in WWE history! (not really)


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Both Cena and Punk make a reference to the Shockmaster. (Punk did it on twitter)


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

"That's not cool" shout out lol.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL, inside jokes. Too bad the casuals don't get them.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi everybody. Excited for this.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

RICARDO...............


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Smokey Mountain reference!


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

Ricardo!


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Booker T berrying Cena again lmao


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

shotgun saturday night, wcw thunder mention, nice...


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

RICROD!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Ricardoooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Ricardo!!!!


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

THE G.O.A.T RICARDO RODRIGUEZ


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

RICARDO


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ricardo walking down like a boss

and looking extra tollish tonight


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

RICARDO this show is officially super.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo Rodriguez is gonna OWN Cena.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Ricardo to go over Cena.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

LOL Smug Ricardo


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

r-rod


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Ricardooooo


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

WHY AREN'T THESE DUMB KANSAS MARKS GIVEN RICARDO THE OVATION HE DESERVES!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

It's Smackdown and yet Cena is starting off the show. So much for brand split.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Ricardo!


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Cena jumping on the CM Punk bandwagon.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> Being a British WWE fan sucks sometimes, these sports references go right over my head 95% of the time.


XFL was a (american) football league Vince McMahon started that failed. The other stuff was the name of previous shows that WWE and WCW aired.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, he's about 100 times better than Del Rio......


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

RICARDO RODRIGUEZ is gonna steal the show.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ricardo could kick Cena's ass by his lonesome.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

I"m not watching this shit. It should be more about smackdown not raw.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ricardo is such a great heel......TROLLING HARD


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Did the forum really crash because of Ricardo? Shows how awesome he is.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I like Ricardo better when he speaks Spanish rather than English


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

If Ricardo doesn't win Best Performer of the Year in the Wrestling Observer Awards this year, something is seriously wrong in this world. Ricardo is awesome!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Ricardo is what the show needed....


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Ricardo > God


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Hmmm.. @ This.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

LOL !!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

And the show shits the bed...


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Reminds me of "All Hail King Booker"- William Regal


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

omg he said sex ATTITUDE ERA IS BACK BITCHES


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wtf


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Hahaha at Ricardo.

And a good call from Cena.


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Ricardo is awesome!


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol @ when he said "The honor" :lmao


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Two cats trying to have sex and throw up at the same time???

What the hell?


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Barrett


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

....the hell did Cena say about old cats having sex? eugh.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Ricardo alone will draw a 3.9 for that segment.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

My god Cena is corny.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Poor Ricardo


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Ricardo owning.

Barrett to get berried ffs.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cena u asshole, put your hands on my hero.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

How dare you Cena?!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok, that was actually funny. :lmao Give Cena more freedom.

Edit: YOU DON'T HIT RICARDO LIKE THAT


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Wade fucking Barrett. Awesome.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

last year this time this match would've been nice, not needing this now, wwe you've failed already


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ricardo, Cena saying sex, Wade Barrett? Awesome.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Can someone tell Cena he's not funny at all?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

WADE!!!!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

cena is god damn heel


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:lmao poor chimmel


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

lol poor Tony Chimel.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Uhhhhh Cena's the good guy right?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Coem on wadey


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Random burial of Tony Chimel.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Stop picking on Chimel! Just cause he's the third best announcer behind Ricardo and Justin.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Chimel to turn heel and join the NWO :lmao


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why does everyone pick on Chimel? LEAVE TONY CHIMEL ALONE.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

LMAO at the Chimel jibes


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Why is Cena trolling Chimel? :lmao 

Barrett is the fucking man.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

What's with the Chimel hate Cena.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Wade Barrett has the best accent ever.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

WADE is very good on the mic, Hes excellent.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cena's going to own you i'm afraid to say Wade


----------



## magicman3315 (Apr 18, 2011)

btw, does this mean that there is no Smackdown on Friday Night?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

If it's Kansas' show, what is Cena doing here?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

"Their Show"

meaning

"the Peoples show"


meaning


Cena referenced the Rock


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Good heat for Barrett.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Kindness? You just called Chimel a fatass. Dumbass.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ Wade thinking this is his show, the guy aint done shit since being drafted to Raw.


----------



## Panzer (May 31, 2007)

I think Ricardo was starting to go into an infinite loop there.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Sick of Cena saying "Fine speech"


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

How does cena owe barrett payback. He destroyed one of the biggest angles in years


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

barrett


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Woi Barreh is so fucking awesome.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Wade Barrett about to get beat. I hope he at least looks a bit threatening in this.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Barrett>>>>>RR>>>>>>>Cena>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Del Rio


----------



## shotgunbadger (Aug 29, 2011)

So odds are good this will end in Cena getting kicked in the face, and I'm happy for that.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMGZ HE SAID BITCH


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice start to the show.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cena said Bitch


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

PG era = over he said bitch


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

GOOD OPENING.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

damn that cena is really a potty mouth-ed hoodie, mums should be shocked.


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Sick of Cena saying "Fine speech"


I'm sick of hearing that and "Don't adjust your set."


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wade Barra vs Cena match to start?

I'll be back in 15


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Shut the fuck up, Cena. God damn, I thought he had drifted away from the goofiness.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Barrett about to job to Cena.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Who does Cena think he is with all these badass swearzzz


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I sure hope Barrett doesn't lose clean!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

anus (or anal, which ever on Cena said yesterday) signified the end of the PG era.


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Kindness? You just called Chimel a fatass. Dumbass.


Exactly what I was going to say. Real kind of Cena picking on Chimel for his weight.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

So this is what Smackdown sounds like w/ a real audience.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

I love Barrahts accent


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Nice build up, hopefully a good match.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

I am surprised WWE hasn't given Wade a catchphrase based off his music yet. It seems too obvious.


----------



## pipsythegypsy (Feb 16, 2009)

I swear cena is pushing the PG boundaries just to try to be over with the male audience and the IWC


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo is gonna do the U Can't See Me taunt to cost Cena the match :side:


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

What's with the cussing all of a sudden? At least be PG-LV instead of PG-V.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

RKing85 said:


> anus (or anal, which ever on Cena said yesterday) signified the end of the PG era.


It really never


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Wade Barrett is underrated. I see someone with a lot of unused potential.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yet again more anti anti-bullying shit in the WWE, Cena calling Chimmel fat.....


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Christ, Wade is good. I lol'd at the 'soooper smackdown' from Cena, made me miss Edge a little more. Sucks I can't stay to watch this, but I'm waking up earlier tomorrow so I can catch the recording


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Next thing you know we'll have Flair back and saying fuck


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

and here in lies the frustration of all fans. Unless theres a run in or distraction, theres no way Barrett will cleanly beat Cena. STF im predicting


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

The Rock's return has CM Punk shooting trying to get a top spot at Mania by being jealous of the Rock making his own main event spot...got Christian and Cena cussing more than they ever did during this weak soft era...the Rock TOLD these kids to bring it and they're trying to add falese "attitude" to themselves. Fans still don't buy Cena even when he cusses like an adult. LOL.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

will the fake pop/heat machine still be used tonight or no?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hopefully we get a decent length match out of this. Last thing Barrett needs is a loss to Cena in 3 minutes.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome fpalm


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

And they waited till the ads finished to start the match


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Barrett was the best part of that segment... shame he's about to get destroyed by Cena


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Barrett is so amazing


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Booker: "This thing is getting Crunk!"


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow Cena Chants hardcore.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL this thread is like the Raw one,i love it.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

BarryBeefington said:


> Exactly what I was going to say. Real kind of Cena picking on Chimel for his weight.


cue the wwe "anti-bullying campaign" hypocrisy.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

"Don't mistake my kindness for weakness" Yeah John, you just punched Rodriguez in the face for no reason and called Tony Chimel fat...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

OnToTheNextOne said:


> Kindness? You just called Chimel a fatass. Dumbass.


It is what it is!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Barrett is fucking awesome, how many times do you guys need to be told this without being surprised


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

I love how everyone's getting so happs about finally being allowed to say bitch and stuff. It's like, jam your hype. You can swear, we get it. Saying someoen sounds like cats having sex and vomiting is still lame though.


JakeC_91 said:


> Yet again more anti anti-bullying shit in the WWE, Cena calling Chimmel fat.....


Chimel *is* fat. Just because there's a stigma around the word doesn't stop it from being true. Some people are self conscious about it, some people own it. Tony's more likely the latter, he looked more 'worried' that Cena would come to beat him up lol.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cena and Barrett had a real good match at HIAC. Hopefully they can muster up some of that chemistry.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

khiiglr;agjkr Whoever's writing Cena's lines should stop. Just don't try anything else.. Just give it up, step away.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So much for the supposed Barrett push we were thinking would happen. Well it can still happen but this is an un-needed roadblock for it.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

"wasteland" oh no booker.....


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

End via countout anyone?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fuck me that was a squash


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Booker is HYPED tonight.

Squash. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

WHAT THE FUCKING HELL?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

domination


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

That is actually disgraceful.


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

lol berried


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Shocker, Cena wins.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

wow


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That was quick..

Wow.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao poor Wade


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

HAHA Wade got berried!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ Wade getting owned in what 4mins


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Barrett Got Raped Tonight.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Seriously people. Stop with that anti-bullying campaign crap. In case you weren't aware, there's a difference between television and real life! It's because of people like you that WWE has to stay so damn PG.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Squash.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow what a "main event".


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

lol @ barret getting squashed


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow, that was incredibly weak.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck. I need more Barrett


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

holy squash matches batman!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Awesome, another burial! :no:

Barrett's career is absolutely doomed. He needs to get out now. Bright future my ass.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Totally squashed, what a joke


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I can hear the Undertakers Gong somewhere as the burial of Barrett begins.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cue the "Barrett - BURI333333D"


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

straight up berring match


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Um...... what?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Very fast...


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Complete squash. I don't know how anyone can support this fake son of a bitch. I feel sorry for you as a wrestling fan if this is what you think is good.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

WoooooW!


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

what a surprise Cena won


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

SP103 said:


> I can hear the Undertakers Gong somewhere as the burial of Barrett begins.


It's HHH's shovel banging that gong sir.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Whoa! This Super Smackdown really _is_ unpredictable!!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

same old shit on smackdown


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

MATT STRIKER <333


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ending that brand split was great! Cena gets 40 minutes on raw, opened smackdown with a promo, and just beat a heel clean and in the middle of the ring. can't wait for Orton's match and 30 minute promo!


----------



## WWEEsky (Apr 6, 2011)

NOTE TO WRITIERS - THERE IS MORE THAN FUCKING JOHN CENA TO THINK ABOUT YOU STUPID CLUELESS MORONS!


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, that was bullshit.

That, Morrison fans, is an example of burial.


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Striker


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Wow... first 20 minutes have been absolute shit so far...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mark Henry


----------



## THREE TWO ONE (Apr 24, 2007)

If that was one of the 2 main events I don't know if I want to watch the rest...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, Wade got owned. I turned for one second and it was over!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

What a shitty match.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

... that was actually a complete burial... what the fuck is wrong with the creative team/whoever the fuck makes these matches?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hall of ratings


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

why doesnt striker call him a mountain of ebony flesh anymore


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mark Henry is about to go H*A*M


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

just saw th eend of the Cena match. When you get successfully AA'd after the five moves of doom you are officially a jobber. Man i remember when Wade was the hottest thing last year. So is Cena still tired of making average look awesome. Cuz he made Barrett look abysmal with that finish


----------



## shotgunbadger (Aug 29, 2011)

What match did I just watch, did Cena need five minutes to jerk it or something and had to compromise down to that form of masturbation? Barret is so under-used for his talent, it's sad to see him get burried.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Why is Mark Henry always wet


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

Dats da dumbest question eva asked.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

mark henry is a big sweaty black man


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL henry talking about dumb..


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

"dumbest question ever asked" brilliant.


----------



## wildx213 (Feb 3, 2006)

Super Smackdown with Super Cena


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I can think of about 10 matches more dangerous than a cage match.

Shut up Mark Henry


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Geez. Barrett didn't even get a chance to fight out of the Attitude Adjustment. I wasn't really a Barrett guy but I know he has potential and what we just saw was a bit disgraceful. Ziggler and Orton started off Raw last night with a great match after a good promo. Tonight Cena starts with a modest promo and a squash match.


----------



## MKScorpion (Jun 28, 2011)

WADE BARRET BERRIEDDDD !!!!!!111111


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Mmmmm...berries


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Henry speaks the truth.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, Cage matches are the most dangerous, just like the MITB match, the TLC match, the Hell In A Cell Match, the Last Man Standing match....


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Now I get why people hate Cena. The definition of generic.


----------



## XPac99 (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh shit ! Didnt know Sky had this live


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ghost Adventures >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ghost Hunters


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

*yawn* Ghost Hunters


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

Ghosthunters lol

What a crock of shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

HUNICO


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Sin Hunico!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

A match with Hernandez is probably more dangerous than a silly cage match, let's be real Mark.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Striketeam said:


> Now I get why people hate Cena. The definition of generic.


Yeah and you're the definition of retarded.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

HUNICARA!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DAT POP


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

HUNICO!


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Fat Cara incoming


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Who's Sin Cara gonna face now.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

so cena beat wade in under 5 min. Not watching rawdown,


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Hunico Cara!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Nice to know WWe cares about their future main eventers, it's not like Cena needed to go over either, just pointless.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bring back mistico!


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

Sin Cara the 2nd


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Damn Hunico!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wonder how meny time Sin Cara will botch tonight.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen please reset your botchometer, it may be needed soon.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

who dat under dat hood two-night?


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's Hunico as Sin Cara again


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

god damn i went out of the room to get some tea and the barret match is over....wtf!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I hate Hunico.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Mark Henry needs a splash zone. His degree of wetness is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Hunicara


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

So...where the fuck is Mistico, anyway?


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Flanny said:


> Who's Sin Cara gonna face now.


Supposed to be Del Rio I think.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sin Cara....on LIVE TELEVISION? :lmao


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

I hope Mistico comes out and exposes Hunico as a fraud.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

leon79 said:


> Ghost Adventures >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ghost Hunters


Ghost Adventures sucks. HI MY NAME IS ZACK AND ALL I DO IS YELL AND BULLSHIT FAKE EVP'S. AHAHHAH. 


Him and his wussbag crew need a Ghosthunters beat-down.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Hunico vs ???


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sin Cara live. This will be fun.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

CaptainObvious said:


> Mark Henry needs a splash zone. His degree of wetness is getting ridiculous.


they probably set up a tarp when he does interviews


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Sin Cara....on LIVE TELEVISION? :lmao


he was on RAW last night


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

jm99 said:


> Supposed to be Del Rio I think.


Del Rio ain't there that's why I was asking.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

this is gonna be awful


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

Such a shame about Barrett. The kid can talk, the kid can wrestle.

WWE need to use their wrestlers properly.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Nailed it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Incredibly Hawt said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

psx71 said:


> Yeah, Cage matches are the most dangerous, just like the MITB match, the TLC match, the Hell In A Cell Match, the Last Man Standing match....


Not the most,But still..they all are!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Sin Cara's record in the WWE (TV) is 15-1.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

It's definately Hunico.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


>


There is third sin cara now?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Can someone on these forums put together a Sin Cara botch-a-meter?


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Ghost Adventures >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ghost Hunters


Yes.

Maybe Incognito won't botch today.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

RiCkeH said:


> Such a shame about Barrett. The kid can talk, the kid can wrestle.
> 
> WWE need to use their wrestlers properly.


It's sickening to see Cena lying through his teeth about Barrett, falsely putting him over on the mic only to bury him. You can bet he's having a laugh over it right now with Vince.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Hunico > Mistico


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Cara vs Rhodes. Calling it now!

Edit: NVM. Bryan!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

ADR ain't there i guess


----------



## evanderlongoria (May 28, 2011)

RiCkeH said:


> Such a shame about Barrett. The kid can talk, the kid can wrestle.
> 
> WWE need to use their wrestlers properly.


This


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Sin Cara vs Daniel Bryan?!?!


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

This crowd sucks lmao.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Daniel Bryan as a heel vs. Sin Cara?


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

Is this a 3 hour Smackdown or 2 hour?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Daniel bryan!! this is going to be realgood.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OH COME ON


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

BEST IN THE WORLD


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

that jacket is so stupid


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

So much for Sin Cara v ADR, guess he's still getting his Visa sorted out but for gods sake WWE :lmao


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

its mistico not.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Zero pop for Bryan. Didn't realise how heelish that theme is, hmmm.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"HURR DURR SIN CARA LIVE BOTCHEZ LOLZ"

:side: he was on Raw last night.

Awww yeah, mah boi D-Bryan.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Safest option for live TV I guess.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

nerd life!


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT'S MAH BOI D BRYAN, RIGHT DERE!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

THE FUCKING LIGHTS


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So..... ADR still in Mexico?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Daniel Bryan is going to job. This better lead to a heel turn--or something.

Also, Fuck Michael Cole.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Fuck Off Lights!


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

My boy D bryan lmao


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Borko said:


> Is this a 3 hour Smackdown or 2 hour?


Pretty sure it's 2 hours.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Do people only show up to see Orton and Cena in some cities? They that pathetic of fans?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Strange choice.


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Bryan sweet... this could be a good match, but that is assuming sin cara does not botch too much... I know that is asking a lot


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't stand Bryan matches anymore. Between Booker sucking him off and Cole burying him, it's unbearable.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> This crowd sucks lmao.


I live in this city. It's just not a large crowd. The arena seats like 12,000 complete... so it's not even a sellout plus all the room for the titantron..


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

They need to give Bryan a feud to work with for fucks sake. Face vs face matches aren't going to help him.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

It's Bookah's boy, D Bryan


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bryan to cash in tonight please, please, please ray:


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Let's see if bryan can get a great match out of cara.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Hunicara is actually bigger than D-Bry


----------



## MKScorpion (Jun 28, 2011)

So Del Rio isn't there tonight? If something like this happens on a PPV I see the WWE getting in trouble.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a heel Daniel Bryan, his beard would help the look.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Berbarito said:


> Zero pop for Bryan. Didn't realise how heelish that theme is, hmmm.


It's weird, he doesn't really get a big pop for his entrance, but the crowd is into his matches.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL Cole "he only knows 2 moves"


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

2 moves of doom lol


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Daniel Bryan only knows 2 moves :lmao

Keep Cole-ing Cole-ing Cole-ing Cole-ing


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SURFBOARD


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Booker & Cole discussing D-Bryan's YT account :lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Surfboard lol who taps out to that....

Sup TNA.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

And the REAL Michael Cole returns. I guess now we know last week somebody was using a voice simulator...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Do people only show up to see Orton and Cena in some cities? They that pathetic of fans?


some guys are draws, some arent


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nice submission


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

give these guys 20 minutes and put it on ppv = 4 stars minimum.


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Not bad tonight Hunico...Mistico..someone-o...


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

was it just me, or could you way too easily see bryan whispering to sin cara?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

i think d bryan needs a satanist gimmick

daniel lavay


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

This sin cara is wack i miss mistico


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sin Cara hooking the outside leg, Josh


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cole trolling D Bryan.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Fucking awesome match.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

that chop. ow


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

LOL at booker giving the fav 5 like a music chart


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

JuviJuiceIsLoose said:


> It's weird, he doesn't really get a big pop for his entrance, but the crowd is into his matches.


So basically like Benoit?

I'm not saying Benoit didn't get a pop at all, but more people were into his matches then him.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Booker's Fave Five: Most important ranking system in wrestling.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

This has been a good match so far.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Similar styles?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

lmao cole burying bryan again.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

D.Bryan should work with Cara every week.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

ANGLE SLAM! ANGLE SLAM!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Cole "Bryan hasn't won a match in a Month". 

You fucking retard Cole-He's holding the briefcase.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

CARA SLAM, FCUK YOU ANGLE


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Fuck Sin Cara.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Very good match. Hunico wins..


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Bryan Jobs. Heel turn incoming soon.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Great, now people will complain how Bryan jobbed again.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

What the hell...


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Bryan is on a losing streak. I like where this is going.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Called it.


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

:no:


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Daniel Bryan jobs again


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

He jobbed _again_??


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

ROFL @ Bryan losing another match


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

This is the best i've seen sin cara, is it Mistico or Hunico?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Heel Cara!


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

YEAH!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Sin Cara heel turn !


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Lmao Sin Cara heel turn.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

OMG HEEL


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

CARA HEEL TURN!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cara turning HEEL!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The WWE doesn't know how to fucking book shit...


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Sin Cara you troll


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

The wwe does know that bryan won't get over if they job him out all the time?


----------



## AlwaysBrave (Jan 6, 2010)

o shit! heel turn!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Wat.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

INCOMING DATABASE ERROR!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Bryan losing again... What a pity !


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Sin Cara heel turn!?


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

A Sin Cara turn?!??! Yesss!!!!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

EVIL CARA YES!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Cara heel turn :lmao


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

HEEL TURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SIN CARA MST BE LOVED BY IWC NOW


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Daniel Bryan will win the belt son this is just like Swagger losing match after match

Sin Cara heel turn?


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Sin Cara heel turn!!!!! FTW


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

woah. Sin Cara/Hunico heel turn?


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Daniel Bryan and Wade Barrett jobbing makes me a sad panda


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

OMG SIN CARA TURNS HEEL WHAT DA HALE 

MARK OUT MOMENT 

MARKING OUT BRO

ETC


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Where the hell did that come from?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

HEEL TURN OF THE YEAR


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

WOT DA HELL


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

OMG HEEL TURN?!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

CARA HEEL TURN!? HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA :lmao


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

heel turn by sin cara


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Sin Cara Heel Turn!!!!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Sin Cara's a heel now? He doesn't promo. How does that work?


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

SIN CARA HEEL TURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

WTF Hell Cara.


----------



## Sheep (Feb 9, 2004)

They need to put D Bryan in an Irish Mob stable with Vinnie Mac as the leader, Shane o Mac, D Bryan and Sheamus as the enforcer.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Hahahahahahaha Sin Cara heel turn. Hahaha


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah... Mistico is coming back


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

botch? lol


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

what's with the cheap punt?

Are they going to have a good Sin Cara and a bad Sin Cara?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

AIR BOOM


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Hell Turn from Sin Cara. I thought it would have been D Bryan


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sin Cara heel turn?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cara TROLLLLLLLLING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

So Senton into Lionsault is officially the new finisher? Sin Cara heel turn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SIN CARA HEEL TURN


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

*booker voice*

What the hell?


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

Wow. Even Bourne is the worst mic worker of all-time.


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Holy Mistico Swerve batman!


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

random
why would wwe jeopardize their precious sin cara merch sales


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

lol - Kofe


----------



## MKScorpion (Jun 28, 2011)

The fuck?


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Their turning Sin Cara heel..WTF!?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Has bournes balls dropped yet?


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

hunico vs mistico maybe?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Air BOOM!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Sin Cara vs Diablo Cara


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

WHY THE FUCK IS EVAN TALKING?


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Evan "Mic Skills" Bourne


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

:lmao at Sin Cara turning heel


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Bourne sounds like the typical american nerd...


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

The beginning of the return of Mistico and fueding with Hunico or the killing off of Sin Cara.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bring in the KoW already plz


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Fake Cara vs Real Cara?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Bourne should never speak. In front of a microphone or otherwise.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

BOOM BOOM BOOM


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Never let Kofi and Evan speak. They both are horrible.


----------



## Zaiko (Aug 19, 2010)

That was a weak ass turn


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Lol Sin Cara heel turn. Result=forum crash lol. And Triple H and Cm Punk contract signing segment?! Holy shit this is gonnu be gud!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

those are the tag teams you name? Harlem Heat and Rockers? No Demolition, Bulldogs, Hart Foundation, New age Outlaws, etc.?


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

I guess Mistico will come back to confront Hunico?


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Evan Bourne is such a cutie. Bless his constantly enthusiastic heart!


----------



## distany (Apr 13, 2011)

hell ya


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FELLA


----------



## evanderlongoria (May 28, 2011)

evan bourne please never talk again, i LOL'ed when he was talking, its really bad. no wonder he got no push


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

I think Booker T has had too much caffeine.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

If this leads to a good Cara vs Evil Cara feud i'm going to laugh my ass off.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> WHY IS EVAN TALKING?


this


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't Bully, or I'll kick your ass fella!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Booker T fails 
Night of the champions?
fuckwit


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

They have decided to bring back Mistico or what ? :??:


----------



## DoYouRealize??? (Jul 24, 2011)

Two thumbs up for your stupidity, WWE.


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

LOL. Sheamus telling us not to be a bully. lol.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Fiasco said:


> Fake Cara vs Real Cara?


Sounds about right.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

WTH Sin Cara heel???? Evan bourne ever hit puberty wtf...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What a stupid heel turn... they turned the wrong guy.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

RKing85 said:


> those are the tag teams you name? Harlem Heat and Rockers? No Demolition, Bulldogs, Hart Foundation, New age Outlaws, etc.?


No Edge and Christian?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah, they're definitely not gonna turn Sin Cara heel, they're just gonna reveal that the Sin Cara were watching now is not the one we know and love


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Holy shit what if it's hunico vs mistico. OR WHAT IF ITS AVERNO? HOLLLLLLLLYYYY


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Sphynxx said:


> The beginning of the return of Mistico and fueding with Hunico or the killing off of Sin Cara.


feud to see who the real sin cara is?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Mistico/Hunico feud Imagine the promos.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Maybe this whole Mistico being gone thing is a swerve leading to a storyline? 
Hunico jealous of the original Sin Cara's fame attacked him and took his identity, and cue the return of the real Sin Cara to set up
Original Sin Cara vs Evil Sin Cara?
I think this might be what creative is leading up to.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Fiasco said:


> Fake Cara vs Real Cara?


Bring in Ted Dibiase Sr and it's as good as booked


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hopefully this means Mistico is coming back. And Kofi isn't a bad talker.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

everyone is complaing why is evan talking blah blah blah. Yet bitch when they don't get promo time. STFU omg. lol They gave the TAG TEAM champs a fucking promo and referred to the golden days of tag teams and your bitching ?? shut up.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Looks like we're gonna get a Sin Cara vs Sin Cara feud. Yay.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Ok how does a cara heel turn make sense?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Contract signing is hopefully as good as Punk/Cena's. I doubt it.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Secueritae said:


> Maybe this whole Mistico being gone thing is a swerve leading to a storyline?
> Hunico jealous of the original Sin Cara's fame attacked him and took his identity, and cue the return of the real Sin Cara to set up
> Original Sin Cara vs Evil Sin Cara?
> I think this might be what creative is leading up to.


this what im thinking...not sure if i give them enough credit to have thought of it


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> everyone is complaing why is evan talking blah blah blah. Yet bitch when they don't get promo time. STFU omg. lol They gave the TAG TEAM champs a fucking promo and referred to the golden days of tag teams and your bitching ?? shut up.


Out of the two, Kofi is the only one who should be talking


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm watching it live now did anyone like sheamuses anti bulling promo i did i also LOVED HEEL CARA KICKING THAT NERD IN THE HEAD


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Why did Sin Cara just turn heel.

The fuck.


----------



## RiCkeH (Nov 22, 2007)

That'll be one confusing fuck up of a match.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Ok how does a cara heel turn make sense?


It doesn't. That's why you have to WATCH next week to find out.


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

Kofi is fine on the mic.Not bad at all.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

OMG I see Kofi's fakeness shining through that fake smile, and his words are meaningless he is a fucking retard that needs a fucking ass kicking


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Bring in Ted Dibiase Sr and it's as good as booked


lmao


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Flanny said:


> Mistico/Hunico feud Imagine the promos.


Good Cara "......"

Evil Cara "......"

Good Cara ".......!!!!!"

Evil Cara ".."


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

The real Sin Cara is not a heel


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

RKing85 said:


> what's with the cheap punt?
> 
> Are they going to have a good Sin Cara and a bad Sin Cara?


Seems like it


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Ok how does a cara heel turn make sense?


How does being impatient by not waiting to see it play out..make sense?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Ricezilla said:


> Why did Sin Cara just turn heel.
> 
> The fuck.


yes he did he kicked that nerd in the skull i marked


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

leon79 said:


> Good Cara "......"
> 
> Evil Cara "......"
> 
> ...


You forgot to add the finger pointing...:no:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Good Cara "......"
> 
> Evil Cara "......"
> 
> ...


hahaha fucking repped


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

after the good sin cara vs evil sin cara feud, they team up and use "cara magic" in tag matches.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

poor lassie


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

lol at that poll.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

When was the last time WWE had a heel masked luchadore?


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

how's everyone's appetite for wwe wrestling one night after Raw?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

First SD I'm watching on TV in months. Good so far.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Who cares about who has the advantage? Orton's going to retain


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> after the good sin cara vs evil sin cara feud, they team up and use "cara magic" in tag matches.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

SO does this mean no more flip? Wait, demasking? This has crazy potential.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

One of the most balanced rivalries in WWE history? Didn't Christian only win once?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

hah we may geta few weeks of evil cara doing grinch-like things, and pinnign the blame on sin cara


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Steve. said:


> When was the last time WWE had a heel masked luchadore?


Does the Calgary Kid count?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Love that face he makes with his tongue out.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

orton crazy face!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Obviously Sin Cara has to show his apparent "Backstage attitude" in the ring now....


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So if the brand extension is indeed over, does Orton get blamed if there's a low rating on either show?


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Good Cara "......"
> 
> Evil Cara "......"
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

That camera angle where orton rises from the stairs like a snake is honestly one of the best camera spots i've ever seen.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

poor christian


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"It wasn't my fault." What about Snitsky, now?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Bret Hart golden on the mic


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool promo.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> That camera angle where orton rises from the stairs like a snake is honestly one of the best camera spots i've ever seen.


That camera man needs a push!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

No way christian wins, i really am not looking forward to it.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

am i the only one that hates how much Orton is pushed. Christian never actually won a match in their feud never had a successful title defense. And now they are remembering the feud yet its all about Orton kicking Christians ass?


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Good Cara "......"
> 
> Evil Cara "......"
> 
> ...


brilliant lol


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

enjoyed the WHC promo


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I love how Christian's hair is a different shade of blonde every week.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Damn silence for Christian.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

People are cheering for Christian. Yeah, that heel turn worked.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Christian


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> That camera angle where orton rises from the stairs like a snake is honestly one of the best camera spots i've ever seen.


indeed. whatever other problems people have with wwe, production is always top notch


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Allot of Matt Striker tonight.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Good video package. Hyped up the match real good. This is what the WWE needs more of.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

jerseysfinest said:


> Does the Calgary Kid count?


Haha i doubt it XD well not in my opinion anyway lol I seriously can't remember seeing a masked heel luchadore in the WWe before


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Rezze said:


> Out of the two, Kofi is the only one who should be talking


why just kofi ?? cause bourne " can't ?? "well if u only have one person talk thats a little silly. How do you build mic skills ?? by talking. So letting bourne talk is FINE with me. He doesnt fumble and bumble his words like say...Nash does. Hes done it 2 weeks in a row now. Bourne/Kofi promo time > them not talking ever.


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> after the good sin cara vs evil sin cara feud, they team up and use "cara magic" in tag matches.


Repped. I would like this 8*D


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Christian get prepared to lose lol, SMH


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheap heat.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

notorious_187 said:


> So if the brand extension is indeed over, does Orton get blamed if there's a low rating on either show?


Yes. Orton will be blamed for Raw and Punk will be blamed for SmackDown.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Ricardo paid Sin Cara to turn heel


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Hoping that Christian comes out on top tonight...also looking forward to being disappointed...


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

Please for the love of all that is holy have ADR have paid Evil Sin Cara and use Ricardo as his mouthpiece.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Guys,who is the intercontinental champ now?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Did I hear Kansas?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Good promo.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao Christian getting heat by telling the fans the state sucks


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Xapury said:


> Guys,who is the intercontinental champ now?


cody rhodes.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

This thread should pick up in around ten mins with people forgetting the start time then asking for a re-cap


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Xapury said:


> Guys,who is the intercontinental champ now?



Rhodes


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Xapury said:


> Guys,who is the intercontinental champ now?


Cody. Good to see he's brought the prestige back to it like he said he would.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

christian said is HIS night he Will beat orton onestly i believe him


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Christian is going to win tonight


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Cole Phelps said:


> christian said is HIS night he Will beat orton onestly i believe him


:lmao


----------



## evanderlongoria (May 28, 2011)

good booking says christian wins. WWE booking says orton wins..


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Orton is gonna win tonight.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ok that line got me. Chistian saying he doesnt need that world title to validate his career cuz everyone knows he's great , he just wants to be world champion. 

I feel like thats wwe now. Thats why guys like Orton and cena are always after the title are always having the title cuz thats what will validate their careers once its done. What else would Orton and Cena be known for once they are done. Maybe Cena for being the face of wwe but besides that how would u describe their careers. Multi time world champions basically.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hopefully this Sin Cara heel turn means Mistico will come back as another character(doubt it tho)


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

I think Christian is actually gonna win, 3 way at NOC.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i hope bryan cashes in lets face it thats the best way to shake his nerd image


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

Wait a minute, didnt they say last night on RAW that it was ADR vs. Sin Cara tonightÉ


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Christian is going to win tonight


:lmao


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Christian needs to win, balance out the Cena match. Were not just all fucking kids watching :/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Berbarito said:


> Christian is going to win tonight


Win what?


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So who is feuding with ADR in Mexico? Cena?

Btw, Xtian fans delusional. Eh, Divas? Trolled.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

EnglishWrestling said:


> Wait a minute, didnt they say last night on RAW that it was ADR vs. Sin Cara tonightÉ


He in Mehico working out dose visa issues


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

edge = 10 time emmy champ!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

AKSANA!


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Aksana


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

jesus christ!!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

divas match


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

AKSANA?! BEST SMACKDOWN EVER!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ffs look at that skirt...


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Aksana


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nittie & Beth :yum:


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

LOL. Im waiting for Aksana to say Undefined champion


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

AKSANA. UNF.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck a Divas match: MOAR AKSANA.

Oh wait, its Divas who can wrestle. I'll take it.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

hey, it's Aksana!


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Aksana :yum:


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

this show sucks balls so far -__-


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Natalya and beth look good.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Aksana the next Lillian Garcia :side:


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Still despise Beth's ring attire with every fiber of my being.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i like aksana, but that 80's euro trash music has to go.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Great divas mood kill


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Two Mad Lesbians. *


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Alicia instead of AJ?! Pssssh


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Fox is a face lolwut?


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Time to let 'dem pigeons loose guys


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Aksana > Christy Hemme as announcer


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I just noticed that not even an hour has passed yet, wow this is going so slow.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

I thought Alicia Fox was a heel.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

BETH & NATALYA


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WTF? I swear Alicia was heel a few weeks ago :lmao


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

I swear Alicia is heel.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Alicia Fox a face? wtf


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So Alicia Fox is a face now. Great.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Dammm aksana sucks in the mic!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Should have been Beth & Nattie vs AJ and Kaitlyn. Fuck this shit.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

i would fuck aksana over and over again


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Boo for Alicia Fox instead of AJ. Boooooo.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

So when did alicia fox turn face?


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Alicia Fox is a face? Since when? And why is she tag partners with Kelly Kelly anyways? Wouldn't it have made more sense to have Eve Torress be her partner? Oh fuck it w/e.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Win what?


The World Heavyweight Championship



Fiasco said:


> :lmao


Laugh away. He's winning. Triple threat at NOC.

Askana clearly having some sort of trouble with her green card


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

OH SHI. SHUCKY DUCKY QUACK QUACK


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Random Alicia face turn.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

So wait...Alicia Fox is face now?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Alicia Fox? Why the fuck? Of all SmackDown Divas?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Flanny said:


> Aksana the next Lillian Garcia :side:


Christy Hemme


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Natayla > Kelly Kelly


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Were getting into TNA style face heel turns now


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Aksana is yummy.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

ShaneHelmsCom Gregory Shane Helms 
I hope Beth and Nat beat up the ring announcer. Anyone?
24 seconds ago Favorite Undo Retweet Reply


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

[email protected] waiting for her to jump up...Kelly Kelly ain't shit.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

leon79 said:


> Were getting into TNA style face heel turns now


She very clearly turned last week


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah a divas match. CLICK


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

DEM PANTIES.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

bathroom break


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAH BITCH GOT KCIK IN THE HEAD


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Alicia is the very worst of everything.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

WTF? Why is Alicia Fox in the face team?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Jesus, Alicia looks like she's about to hurt somebody.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

The Storm said:


> ShaneHelmsCom Gregory Shane Helms
> I hope Beth and Nat beat up the ring announcer. Anyone?
> 24 seconds ago Favorite Undo Retweet Reply


Big brother Lewan, cool player, horrible mistake


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Go go ****** Rihanna!


----------



## Edgehead 26 (Dec 4, 2009)

Alicia is in the match! Hopefully she can re-create the in-ring magic from her classic match with Melina

Edit: Oh well


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Alicia Fox moves like she's on crack. So jittery. Jeez.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Berbarito said:


> The World Heavyweight Championship


Boy, are you in for a disappointment.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

fox is a face and in the fav 5? super-push!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Where did K2 go? lol


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

That was a pretty okay match!


----------



## btbgod (Jan 14, 2007)

Alicia turned face last week (or week before, can't recall) So it's not a random face turn at all


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ that


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

GLAM SLAM


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

Me + Beth Phoenix + Natalya in a threesome = goodness


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Scary future? Natalya and Beth are the best they got.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Alicia Fox looked so damn lost in that match.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Boy, are you in for a disappointment.


Who said I want it to happen? I just know it will.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*TML with the win. Good, I guess.*


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Aksana needs to never ever speak again.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Contract signings = love


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

NOW HOLD ON PLAYAS WE GON HAVE A CONTRACT SIGNING


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The OMG DVD is pretty good.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Contract signing up next


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

God, I just realized how Alica is so fucking skinny


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Edgehead 26 said:


> Alicia is in the match! Hopefully she can re-create the in-ring magic from her classic match with Melina
> 
> Edit: Oh well


:lmao


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

stadw0n306 said:


> Where did K2 go? lol


I said the same thing to myself lol.


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

When is Teddy Long gonna make a tag match


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i have holla holla for my sin cara caw on svr 2011 thats a fun fact btw why didn't kelly kelly break up the pin ?


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

CONTRACT SIGNING :side: this will help KILL bring in the ratings.


----------



## RydimRyder (Oct 23, 2004)

smackdown has sucked so far.. lets hope the contract signing is good!!


----------



## "Dashing" CJ (Apr 3, 2011)

Novak Djokovic said:


> Aksana needs to never ever speak again.


She needs to speak all the time. Her accent is awesome


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Berbarito said:


> Who said I want it to happen? I just know it will.


Well, you'd have to be like...5 to want to see Orton win. I'm gonna assume you've reached the age of maturity seeing as you can type properly. 

It won't happen.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Cant wait for this contract signing!!!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Now listen up here playa's. It's going to be CM Punk and the contract vs. Triple Haitch and the sledgehammer in a........STRAIGHT UP TAG TEAM MATCH.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

So we are nearly an hour in with SuperSmackdown and Teddy hasn't even made a Super Tag team match yet! i am shocked.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

That pepboys commercial scares me...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

"Dashing" CJ said:


> She needs to speak all the time. Her accent is awesome


she's also hot.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

It may just be crazy talk, but I think this contract signing will end in a fight. Because that never happens.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

triple h to walk out with a sledgehammer

EDIT: pussy


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

This SD needs moar tag team


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

how long is left


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

psx71 said:


> Now listen up here playa's. It's going to be CM Punk and the contract vs. Triple Haitch and the sledgehammer in a........STRAIGHT UP TAG TEAM MATCH.


HOLLA HOLLA HOLLA!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Rezze said:


> It may just be crazy talk, but I think this contract signing will end in a fight. Because that never happens.


Pffft, stop reaching man.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Rezze said:


> It may just be crazy talk, but I think this contract signing will end in a fight. Because that never happens.


You're right, and in a huge swerve someone is going to go through a table.


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

Will Morrison be tonight?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Punk needs to come out with a shirt that says GREATEST TROLL IN THE WORLD*


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

This Smackdown has been a lot like cricket tonight..


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

This contract signing to end in Teddy making a tag match.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

This crowd really sucks.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Rezze said:


> It may just be crazy talk, but I think this contract signing will end in a fight. Because that never happens.


:hmm: it would be a shocker.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nash needs to show up.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Rezze said:


> It may just be crazy talk, but I think this contract signing will end in a fight. Because that never happens.


Woah. Get outta here with your crazy theories...lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Teddy Long--Good God is his horribly ugly suits some kind of inside running joke or something?


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

alberto diarrea. lol


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Theo long moderating HHH, what up?


----------



## Masakur (Feb 1, 2011)

Hopefully this segment is good.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

TIME TO PLAY THE GAME


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

teddy long through the table would be nice


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

It's going to be Punk and A-Ri vs. Miz and R-Truth. Book it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What is with these crowds.....


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

psx71 said:


> Now listen up here playa's. It's going to be CM Punk and the contract vs. Triple Haitch and the sledgehammer in a........STRAIGHT UP TAG TEAM MATCH.


FUCKING :lmao


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

> you heard how he said it TRIPLLLLLE HHHHHHH


 LOL


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

We need at least 6 contract signings for night of champions if they want to be consistent


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Cole's transitions from HEEL FUCK to STORYTELLER never, ever work. NEVER.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

lol at the "Punk Fights Psycho Sid next" sign


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Heart Of Lion said:


> Will Morrison be tonight?


ROFL...


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

I like this live smackdown. I wish they could do this weekly. Have raw and sd live. But not far apart liek tonight. Its in Kansas and Last night was Oklahoma. It would be perfect like San Fran then LA or Philly then New York I believe they could make it work.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol at cole Trolling teddy long hahah.


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

Triple H and Cm Punk on the mic in a contract signing. Expect an amazing segment.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

BOO THIS MAN! BOO HIM!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *Punk needs to come out with a shirt that says GREATEST TROLL IN THE WORLD*



yup


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I think that, as far as kayfabe goes, HHH is truly innocent in this whole storyline and will end up being revealed as a pawn of sorts


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

THE CULT OF PERSONALITYYYYYYYY


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

1 night only? Doubt that Hunter


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

CUUUUULTLLTTT OF PERSONALLITTYYY!!!!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This is officially the worst crowd ever.


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

This crowd beyond sucks.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CM Punk gonna troll hard tonight.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

cm punks scared you can see it in his eyes


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

dead crowd gives a great pop to punk...hmmmmm


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

PUNK!!!!!! HERE WE GO!


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Wait, why do they need to sign a contract for a non-title match?


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Bigger response for Punk


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*When and where do the rest of the contract signings take place? And when will we start getting official weigh ins? *


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

He looks so naked without wrist tape.


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

God i love Punks entrance music


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

CM Punk "You Jelly Hunter"


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *When and where do the rest of the contract signings take place? And when will we start getting official weigh ins? *


Didn't realize there was a weight division in the WWE.


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

This...This crowd...I'm 12 and what is this?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

haha someone called punk a jericho ripoff


----------



## IndPr (Jan 14, 2011)

I bet Triple H will suckerpunch CM Punk and go...."I didn't fully sign the contract"....that would be awesome.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hurry up and crash the Board for CM Punk. Everyone here pops a boner for an average ring talent with a a good storyline.


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

Im sick of Punk on the mic.


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Punk is going through the table, I see it now


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

OH SHIT


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Hurry up and crash the Board for CM Punk. Everyone here pops a boner for an *average talent ring talent* with a a good storyline.


Don't make fun of Triple H like that.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

10 pounds on Triple H putting CM Punk through the table.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao damn gurl!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Trips is in WRASSLIN mode. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

hhh u mad bro.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

not gunna call me paul are you?


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Triple H just Fathered the hell out of Punk.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

HHH is mad


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Triple H gets the biggest pop by telling CM Punk to shut the fuck up. lol


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for that Trips


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Triple H Going hard on the mic.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

omg breaking kayfabe~~~~~


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

He was holding the company to ransom, Triple H. Not hostage.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

LIVING COLOR


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Here comes our fear.


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

I want to see HHH beat Punk clean in a squash at NoC just to piss the IWC off. lol.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

HHH on fire


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Pretty sure it was Vince who paid for Cult of Personality when Stone Cold got inducted into the HOF.....


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Dude_RELAX said:


> Triple H just Fathered the hell out of Punk.


LoL reminds me of my father


----------



## Masakur (Feb 1, 2011)

A pedigree through that table would be cool :crosses fingers:


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

LOL


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

This crowd is on fire tonight


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Shovel....THE SHOVEL.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Trollface.jpg


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Triple "THE MAN" H


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

"I don't want the new you, the new you sucks" 

That made me laugh


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

the new you sucks


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

HHH > Punk


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Trips ethered the fuck out of CM Punk.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Damn this crowd sucks so bad.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

So much better than last night's promo. Now THIS is the Punk I know and love.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

The crowd LOL jumping up when the camera angle turns on punk


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Uh..Punk you made this personal from the very start and can't separate the two.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

passion


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is what Punk is good at. This is what Punk is pretty damn great at...



.... and then he played the Obama card. :lmao*


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Fuckin death crowd.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

WrestleMania worthy....


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Prediction --- Christian wins tonight, triple-threat at Night of Champions where he pins Henry after Orton does the damage, leading to Orton/Christian HIAC to end the feud.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

This is very good.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

THERE'S the Punk we love. Now he can drop a "Pipe Bomb!"


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

good promo so far


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

garbage


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Okay, this is definitely going to lead a Punk heel turn.


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

"dig it" I lol'd


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This is fuckin' great.


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

HHH just owned Punk!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Triple H is completely right...


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

Crowd sucks so much!


----------



## StraightEdgeRuler (Aug 23, 2011)

Holy sh** HHH is speaking the truth and owing the hell out of Punk


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

This dialogue is really hitting close to home :side:


----------



## TheGreatOne11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Trips is schooling Punk


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Good promo


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HHH dropping knowledge bombs.


----------



## Masakur (Feb 1, 2011)

Great promo so far.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Punk is awesome.

HHH as CEO is growing old fast IMO.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

this is fucking great...both are good, trips owning punk a bit but that needs to happen.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

This getting kinda hokey lol


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

This is pretty fuckin' awesome. Good to see they haven't lost sight of the original promo yet.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Wichita is not loving CM Punk :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

So is CM Punk heel again?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Great promo from both moreso HHH. Speaking alot of truth.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Its like hhh is talking to me. Oh man, i am honestly emotionally invested. How WILL this turn out?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I like the promo but face it. Punk isn't THAT good of a wrestler.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

This is a damn good promo.


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Punk uses Counter Attack! Super Effective!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

we dream the same dreams we want the same things


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

This is great.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

this promo owns last nights


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This promo is awesome. (Y)

Trips started off big but Punk caught up.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

This is fucking fantastic.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

This is definitely making up for the abomination from last night.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

I wonder if Nash is there tonight


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

C'mon pepsi plunge through the table


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Another fuckin crappy crowd. Gosh, I hope Punk is still relevant come Survivor Series, since I know we New Yorkers can actually stand up and cheer.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Turns out Faces can disagree


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

This has been very good.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

The crowd seems to have taken a xanax cocktail.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

This is fucking amazing.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

The crowd has no idea how to react to this. :lmao


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Your_Solution said:


> Turns out Faces can disagree


i like it to be honest, i like it a lot


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lol suck it


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

this is pretty phenomenal


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

This crowd fucking sucks!where the hell is this?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Sin_Bias said:


> The crowd seems to have taken a xanax cocktail.


My guess is they don't know who to cheer for.

Edit: I still don't know what's a skinny fat ass.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Skinny fat ass?


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

NASH


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

IM FUCKING MARKING


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

MARK OUT!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

FAT ASS


----------



## Masakur (Feb 1, 2011)

NWO!


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

skinny fat ass hahahaha


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Punk that skinny fat ass


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And this crowd could not give a single fuck. Way better promo than yesterday.

Skinny fat ass, ftw!


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Here comes Big Kev


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

SKINNY FAT ASS makes a comeback!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

nWo


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

CLICK! CLICK! CLICK!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

~SKINNY FAT~


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

HOLY FUCK WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON!


----------



## XxPunkxX (Dec 30, 2010)

OH SHIT FORUM CRASH!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

THATS THA BIG HOMIE


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

what a shitty big boot lol


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Teddy long in 3.. 2.. 1..


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"WHAT DA HELL!!!"


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Nash BEASTING!


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

The Legend of Skinny-Fat returns!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

SKINNY FAT ASS


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

NASH BURYS PUNK AGAIN


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

NASH walking to the ring :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*SON OF A BITCH! [/JR]*


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

man do I ever want Nash to tear his ACL or something one of these days.

I do NOT want to see Kevin Nash in 2011!!!


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Lol Nash woke the crowd up.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

still to this day I love the nWo theme


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Aw, I hate HHH again! *cheers* Nostalgia! You burying motherfucker!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hunter looked so surprise


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Nash comes down and cleans house.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Amazing promo


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow that was very intense.


----------



## coleminer1 (Sep 22, 2010)

what now cm punk haters?


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

that was an awesome segment to say the least


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow, that was good lol.

Surprised Nash didn't buckle after Punk kicked him in the knee's.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

awesome...i like nash in this role, definitely gunna play some part at NOC


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How many fucking weeks is Kevin Nash gonna attack CM Punk with absolutely no payback? Just end this already and make it CM Punk vs Triple H exclusively.

Also, CM Punk and Triple H both killed it. Mad props.


----------



## alexnvrmnd (Mar 14, 2010)

3-way match with Punk/HHH/Nash. I smell it comin'! Great Nash walk-in though.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

crazy eyes on nash afetr pushing trips


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

LOL. CM Punk =


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Long a** segment But I loved it all!


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

That was sick. Loved that segment.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

CM Punk vs HHH will not have a winner thanks to the NWO


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Sheamus vs The Great Khali again?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Where the fuck was this promo last night?!

Sheamus VS Khali? If they were gonna replace Punk, why couldn't they replace Khali as well? Are they determined to give us an awful match tonight?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

Fuck that was awesome


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Did Booker really just say "the great white Sheamus"?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

ladies and gentlemen the card is subject to change whenever the fuck we feel like it.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Great segment!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh look, over half of smackdown so far has been building Raw storylines.....


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck you Hunter! :cuss: Thanks to you I lost my 10 pound bet :frustrate


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Wasn't punk supposed to face khali


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

I just expect Nash to break when he moves quickly.

Great segment in all. Punk and HHH brought it.

Sheamus Khali? The fuck?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yet again one of the best promos of the year.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nash looked like an absolute beast


----------



## Nabz™ (May 3, 2009)

Skinny Fatass, amazing english triple h.

btw i thought its punk vs khali?


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Khali vs Sheamus?

click


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

That actually woke me up Great Segment.


----------



## Masakur (Feb 1, 2011)

Like many others have already said, much better promo tonight then last night.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Skinny Fat Ass!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Ricezilla said:


> Did Booker really just say "the great white Sheamus"?


Yeah that's his new moniker.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

i f'n loved that segment even the end. I havent been this exciting in a while for real. HHH was amazing on the mic Punk was very good they both made great point. WHat sucks is the crowd doesnt know who is the heel or who the face is. I love that ppl bash this storyline and go to ratings yet the storyline is amazing.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Teddy Long: "Now hold up Playas!"
Punk, Nash, HHH: "SHUT UP!"
Teddy Long: "....mah bad playas."


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

See, that promo justifies all the criticism Punk received last night. Because he _can_ do _that_. And that was awesome. It felt important again.


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

sheamus vs the great khali is going to be awesome.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Punk and HHH killed that promo


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

PROMO of the year triple h was great on the might and punk held his own it was epic is was marking crazy stuff to say the least


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

HOLY SHIT that was awesome!!!!! DAMN WWE...I was losing a bit of interest after last night, but at the end, with Triple h making the match him vs punk, and that AMAZING Promo tonight, Im back into being interested....AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Notorious (Jun 14, 2009)

RKing85 said:


> man do I ever want Nash to tear his ACL or something one of these days.
> 
> I do NOT want to see Kevin Nash in 2011!!!


There's a lot of guys I don't want to see in the WWE but I wouldn't wish injury on them.

That's a little uncalled for.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> Did Booker really just say "the great white Sheamus"?


Yeah that's his new nickname:side:. Kinda awkward coming from Book.


----------



## joshlamb1985 (Jul 11, 2011)

skinny fat ass is quite the funny line.


----------



## ShiftyLWO (Jan 30, 2011)

that was one of the best promo/segments i've seen in quite a while.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Why do the super shows have to be in the dust bowl this week?


----------



## kaiseruk (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow you guys are easily pleased. I for one. Don't want to hear him talk for another few months about how things are going to change.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Amazing job by Punk and great job by HHH, he held up there with Punk. Both guys really brought their A-game for that promo and it is one of the best promos of the year.

Ending was perfect to, and does make Nash look pretty badass.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

That was an awesome segment. I'll bet the people turning on Punk after last night are feeling pretty fucking stupid.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *SON OF A BITCH! [/JR]*


JR and Eric Bischoff's "son of a bitch" are things of legends.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

The blue light puts the crowd to sleep.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dick Van **** is a WWF supporter?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Something's going to go down on Orton vs. Christian. They're foreshadowing it too much.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Looked for a moment like instinct kicked in there for a second for Triple H and looked like he was about to start stomping Punk, ha.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

YES KHALIS OLD MUSIC MARK OUT MOMENT


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Old Khali Theme.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Kansas needs redbull.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Teddy Long: "Now hold up Playas!"
> Punk, Nash, HHH: "SHUT UP!"
> Teddy Long: "....mah bad playas."


Really wish he could have spoken.

Would have got to see Nash and HHH vs CM Punk and his tag team partner...THE UNDEHTAKAH!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Classic Khali entrance. Did we warp to 2007?


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

the problem with that ending is that at some point you are going to have to put Nash in a match.

And that will be a train wreck.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

do we get the ultimate swerve, punk and nash have been in cahoots all along...two 'industry changers' teaming up.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

I think Punk is the heel. No way Triple H sent that text, he would have done way worse.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Really good promo/segment



Ricezilla said:


> Did Booker really just say "the great white Sheamus"?


Cole & JR used it last night so i guess it's official.
It's so bad.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Lobster Head!!!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

SHEAMUS!!!!!!! >.<


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Natsuke said:


> Teddy Long: "Now hold up Playas!"
> Punk, Nash, HHH: "SHUT UP!"
> Teddy Long: "....mah bad playas."


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Jinder Mahal can't be feeling too great about himself. He was worse in the ring than KHALI. And a fittingly monstrous pop for Sheamus. Fucking lovable oaf.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

"THE GREAT WHITE" SHEAMUS


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Save_Us_LobsterHead


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Just for Men? Kevin Nash as the spokesman?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Oh, good, they changed the card. Let Sheamus fight Khali. Khali is beneath CM Punk.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

That sign in the audience got Sheamus's skin color down perfect.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

This Smackdown has been SO MUCH better than last night's Raw. Minus Orton/Ziggler, this has kicked ass.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Berbarito said:


> Really wish he could have spoken.
> 
> Would have got to see Nash and HHH vs CM Punk and his tag team partner...THE UNDEHTAKAH!


Nah...it would be Kofi Kingston.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Lets see how much this match will fair


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> How many fucking weeks is Kevin Nash gonna attack CM Punk with absolutely no payback? Just end this already and make it CM Punk vs Triple H exclusively.


would you rather he kill the heat like they have cena do every week with ADR? It's not a bad thing to build heat


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Haha "I can finally cheer for Sheamus" sign. So true.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

I CAN FINALLY CHEER FOR SHEAMUS!

LOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

"I can finally cheer for Sheamus". Nice sign.


----------



## BallinGid (Apr 19, 2010)

Teddy Long is now going to try to make a tag match out of Triple H, Nash, and Punk.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Sign saying "I can finally cheer for Sheamus" 

:lmao Boss


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Sheamus to beat Khali


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i wish sheamus would put a red or black X on that bandage


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That was a great promo. Both men went toe to toe and neither buried the other. Now, just to see how the Nash element plays out... that is confusing.

And wait... I thought it was Punk/Khali. They have changed way too much in the span of a few days to make me believe they have long term plans most of the time....


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Jinder Mahal needs to wrestle more.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Anarchy™ said:


> That was an awesome segment. I'll bet the people turning on Punk after last night are feeling pretty fucking stupid.


Yes..Yes sir I am!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Great White vs. The Punjabi Frankenstein


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

khali getting tougher.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

WWE supplies the weakest bandages possible. It tears way too easily.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

The Great White Sheamus sounds weird.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

when did the cameramen start shaking the cameras when they get slammed on the steps? i noticed that in the replay of henry slamming sheamus...did they always do that and i'm just insane? or is that a new selling tactic...


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

first botch comes 15 seconds into this match.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Something's going to go down on Orton vs. Christian. They're foreshadowing it too much.


Yeah something huge is gonna go down. Think about Cena squashed Barrett. CM Punk and HHH segment wasn't at the end. The show has to end with something epic.


----------



## magcynic (Jan 18, 2011)

How the hell does Great Khali still have a job in WWE?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This needs to end fast... Khali is the biggest piece of shit in WWE, physically and figuratively


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Sheamus to win.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> Yeah something huge is gonna go down. Think about Cena squashed Barrett. CM Punk and HHH segment wasn't at the end. The show has to end with something epic.


Probably not. More like Mark Henry attacking Orton or something like that.


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

Flanny said:


> Jinder Mahal needs to wrestle more.


I dont care he sucks


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

so bad khali


----------



## Masakur (Feb 1, 2011)

I love Booker on commentary.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Booker says "right here" way too much.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome. Now Brogue Kick this motherfucker and end this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd love to see a match between Khali and Sin Cara Uno, Dos or Tres. Fucking five stars right there.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

Go Go Jinder!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> The Punjabi Frankenstein


book it!!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> Yeah something huge is gonna go down. Think about Cena squashed Barrett. CM Punk and HHH segment wasn't at the end. The show has to end with something epic.


I agree. I don't think a cash-in will happen but I don't know.. If WWE really wants this show to go live and off Fridays they may have to go down that road..

I must say I don't like the Bullshit they did with this show

Advertised: Del Rio Vs. Cara-Didn't happen

Advertised-Khali Vs Punk-Didn't happen.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> Yeah something huge is gonna go down. Think about Cena squashed Barrett. CM Punk and HHH segment wasn't at the end. The show has to end with something epic.


Yea henrys gunna squash orton afterwards...big whoop


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chop to the head


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

hhh/nash/punk has found its footing again right when I thought it slipped last night - if there's a HHH/Punk months down the line at Wrestlemania it can be a lot different than now..

i know HHH wasn't to stick up for himself and his family but what does Punk get by kicking HHH's ass...i guess he doesn't have much say in the matter HHH wants the fight and that's all that matters right now.

great segment


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Random, but why was Striker taken off of commentary again?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

There goes Jinder... talentless piece of crap.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Khali is just terrible


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL, Jindar Mihal gets more heat than the WWE Champion.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

jerseysfinest said:


> Booker says "right here" way too much.


IMO, he doesn't say it enough.


----------



## Fatcat (Aug 26, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> i f'n loved that segment even the end. I havent been this exciting in a while for real. HHH was amazing on the mic Punk was very good they both made great point. WHat sucks is the crowd doesnt know who is the heel or who the face is. I love that ppl bash this storyline and go to ratings yet the storyline is amazing.


I don't think the storyline has been amazing. I think it's the guys in the rings and on the mics like Punk, Cena, HHH, and Vince who are carrying it.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sheamus is better then this.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Jinder Mahal fucking sucks.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Razors Edge


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Khali no sold the hand shot to the ringpost


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Amber B said:


> I'd love to see a match between Khali and Sin Cara Uno, Dos or Tres. Fucking five stars right there.


he could literally use him like some gymnatics apparatus


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Lulz both Khali and Mahal buried by Lobster Head.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Sheamus is Da Man.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

I fucking love Sheamus.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Razors edge!


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheamus is so over.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Sheamus bitching out both. HELL FUCKING YES!

Monster push this MONSTER!


----------



## G0dm4n V2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

lobster head


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

comin at ya!


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Sheamus is awesome!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Sheamus just buried them both.. good they both can blow dick.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Deadweight of SD just got owned by Sheamus. (Y)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sheamus might be my favorite wrestler. YA HEARD?*


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Man, Sheamus is in his element right now. Such a natural babyface.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Sheamus is winning the Royal Rumble now, I know it


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Still can't take Sheamus seriously, he's ginger..


----------



## Masakur (Feb 1, 2011)

Sheamus >


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Where the fuck has Rhodes been?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

wow booker sounded like macho man before the break...weirdddd


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

thank god sheamus smashed them in the end


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

lol @ the perfect handprint on sheamus


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Gene_Wilder said:


> Sheamus is winning the Royal Rumble now, I know it


Nah, I think he'll be going into WM as WHC.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Sheamus vs. Bryan vs. Orton for the WHC plz.


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Sheamus is so great as a face, so over in so little time.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

WWWYKIBROSKI said:


> Still can't take Sheamus seriously, he's ginger..


:lmao

same here dude, i just cant look past that for some reason


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Anarchy™ said:


> That was an awesome segment. I'll bet the people turning on Punk after last night are feeling pretty fucking stupid.


Nope, I still feel the same about his promo last night. I didn't turn on him either. I'm just a fan that doesn't drink the kool aid.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

And that ladies and gentlemen is why Sheamus is in my fave 5, can ya dig!


----------



## BarryBeefington (Jan 26, 2011)

Sheamus managed to make a segment with TGK entertaining... to me that says a lot.


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

Is this a 3 or 2-hour Smackdown?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Sheamus might be my favorite wrestler. YA HEARD?*


NOOOEZZZZ IT SHUD BE CM PUNK U NO NUFFIN BOUT RASSLIN


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Dude_RELAX said:


> Sheamus is so great as a face, so over in so little time.


Agreed. I see people saying he sucks as a face and I don't get it. He's likable.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

They're building Sheamus up pretty well. Here's to hoping they don't drop the ball.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

how could anyone not like sheamus ?


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*ULL FOIGHT EM'*


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

WWWYKIBROSKI said:


> Still can't take Sheamus seriously, he's ginger..


*Don't troll. 



:lmao @ Tedius*


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

This show has been pretty shitty tbh


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Triple H has jumped up high on my all-time top 10 list. He may even be in top 5 territory.


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Jinder Mahal fucking sucks.


Agreed


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

psx71 said:


> Sheamus vs. Bryan vs. Orton for the WHC plz.


This


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> *ULL FOIGHT EM'*


yesss :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Borko said:


> Is this a 3 or 2-hour Smackdown?


*Two.*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol @ this movie


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Jinder Mahal is destined for Superstars.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

How many Jails has HHH been released from now in movies?


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

ffs hurry up with the main event.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Only remember that dude from My Name is Earl.....he was Earl's cellmate right?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

i DO know my enemy, its WWE Films.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

I hate this guy.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Ditcka said:


> *ULL FOIGHT EM'*


I legit LOL'd at this.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Sheamus has found his way into my illustrious fave five. This move to Smackdown and face turn has done wonders for him, I'm loving his work lately.


----------



## vybzkartel8 (May 29, 2011)

this trailer is fuckin funny


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

triple h's movie looks awesome


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Holy fuck. He looks _exactly_ like that dude from the Chaperone!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

leon79 said:


> How many Jails has HHH been released from now in movies?


As many times as Cena has had to save his wife/gf in his films.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

This movie doesn't actually look horrible. It looks bad, but that's amazing by WWE's standards.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

Cole Phelps said:


> triple h's movie looks awesome


a lot of straight to dvd movies do at first glance


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> Don't troll.


Ain't trolling.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Michael Rappaport sent Nash the text.


----------



## Masakur (Feb 1, 2011)

Am I the only one who has a thing for Parker Posey?


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

This trailer just gives you the whole story of the film, inside out 

8*D


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd actually watch this movie.*


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Two.*


Thank you. It's 3:30 AM in my country right now, so I wanted to know when is Orton vs Christian going to be.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Isn't this the SECOND HHH movie where he just gets out of Jail? 

#originalityFAILBOAT


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

select theaters = Wall Mart


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I like Michael Rappaport. He was good in Bamboozled and on Boston Public.

Sometimes I hate myself.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Nope, I still feel the same about his promo last night. I didn't turn on him either. I'm just a fan that doesn't drink the kool aid.


He was off his game last night but I'm talking about people that were sucking his dick the week before and started to call him boring, overrated, and stale after one crap promo.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

lol @ the poll


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

HHH's promo was great tonight


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

wow tht tripple H movie made no fn sense


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

randy win


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

AHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHA at the poll numbers.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Lol at this poll...poor Christian doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

WWE Universe doesn't buy Christian as a threat, unfortunately.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Yep. Definately a swerve.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

There is no way out. The only way to win is by escape.


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

85!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

The poll is fixed


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

I hate Orton... even worse, Orton fans who vote on those things... Though I guess all Christian marks know it's impossible so they just voted for Orton.


----------



## Punkatron (Jun 28, 2011)

Masakur said:


> Am I the only one who has a thing for Parker Posey?


No.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Main event now? 30 minutes worth of match?


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Gresty said:


> select theaters = Wall Mart


HA!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Such a serious film has to be made for direct to dvd.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

"In selected theaters" :lmao


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

i miss the classic blue cage


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

85%


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Better make that cage extra secure tonight, Henry might take an hour to try and break into it.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i want randy orton to win


----------



## Shock (Nov 6, 2007)

DAT STEEL CAGE


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> *Punk's* promo was great tonight


Agreed.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

30-minute cage match. Holy shit.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> HHH's promo was great tonight


What about Punk?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Sin_Bias said:


> Main event now? 30 minutes worth of match?


They have to make Christian winning seem like it has a chance, even though it doesn't.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm starting to think that those video packages on Justin Gabriel were designed to put the WWE's trip to South Africa over, not the man himself. Has he even been on Smackdown consistently since they aired?


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

wow this match is going to last 30 minutes


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> There is no way out. The only way to win is by escape.


:lmao


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

No way randy loses... but you never know... i guess.


----------



## Masakur (Feb 1, 2011)

A Main Event on TV that isn't 6 mins? Wow WWE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DubC said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAHA at the poll numbers.


Indeed. That's 15% worth of idiots.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Minus the ads & entrances, I reckon we're gonna get at least a 20 min cage match


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Omega_VIK said:


> Such a serious film has to be made for direct to dvd.


*All WWE movies are straight to DVD now. It saves them money and DVD is where they make most of their money anyway. It's a good idea.*


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

dynastynyy said:


> i miss the classic blue cage


Me too. Maybe they'll bring it back when they do another retro edition of Raw.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

well SD has disappointed


----------



## TheUgandanMidger (Aug 7, 2010)

how do you live with these advert breaks america? luckily its only this bad with wrestling over here.

its doing my twat in tho. i swear ive seen more cricket and 9/11 footage than actual wrestling.

aksana was hot tho. so in breaks i think about that and masturbate.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow ! No IC champion on Smackdown ?!


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

Promo was well done. Trips definitely owned it by far. Punk seemed to be doing well when he didn't break into that stupid grin that pretty much kills any promo he does. He did a really decent job when he talked about wanting to make the business better, it seemed almost believable but then Trips slapped him down.

What stood out though is that with Nash and TRips in the ring Punk just looked kinda tiny. You realized hey if this was a fight he should be running his ass off.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

I think from the two trailers for Hunters movie yesterday and today we've pretty much seen the whole damn thing


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow, and here I was hoping Vince would yank Booker out of announcing months ago. I can't get enough of him now!


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i hope we get an rko tonight i got a feeling christian will dominate


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Miz & Truth run in?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Sin_Bias said:


> Main event now? 30 minutes worth of match?


adverts, entrance and introductions = 18 mins of wrestling


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> I'm starting to think that those video packages on Justin Gabriel were designed to put the WWE's trip to South Africa over, not the man himself. Has he even been on Smackdown consistently since they aired?


I think he popped up a few times. And yeah, I think the WWE thinks if they put over S Africa that will get Gabriel over.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

psx71 said:


> What about Punk?


lmao that guy won't give Punk credit for anything. He's in my fave five trolls atm.

As for the match, should be great. (Y) 20+ mins hopefully.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

who's the US champ again? I honestly forgot, like I'm blanking out right now..uh-oh..


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> Miz & Truth run in?


please let this happen


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pasab said:


> Wow ! No IC champion on Smackdown ?!


Cody Rhodes is damn sure RESURRECTING THAT TITLE!!!

:lmao I fucking knew it.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

Booker T is an awesome announcer.


----------



## Masakur (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope Christian wins, sick of Randy being champ all the time.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

If I was Jess from Domino's I'd kill myself.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Christian wins from interference from Henry.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

christian to get another job entrance???


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

TankOfRate said:


> I'm starting to think that those video packages on Justin Gabriel were designed to put the WWE's trip to South Africa over, not the man himself. Has he even been on Smackdown consistently since they aired?







nope.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

15 minutes probably. commercials now, plus entrances.....15 min match time.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Christian to jump off the cage and get ~RKO'd out of nowhere!!1


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

really want D.Bryan to cash in tonight, but he won't.


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

christianFNcage said:


> well SD has disappointed


It was OK and there is still ME left.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm surprised Christian got 15%. That's higher than I expected.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

Wsupden said:


> who's the US champ again? I honestly forgot, like I'm blanking out right now..uh-oh..


Dolph Ziggler


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Cody Rhodes to interfere.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Would have preferred a Cody Rhodes segment/squash match instead of that movie preview I'm sure we will see way too much of over the next month.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wsupden said:


> who's the US champ again? I honestly forgot, like I'm blanking out right now..uh-oh..


Dolph Ziggler. And frankly, I don't blame you. The guy has the least amount of stage presence of any human being walking the Earth. I don't know what dimwit ordered his push but they need to be slapped.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> really want D.Bryan to cash in tonight, but he won't.


one can only dream...


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

There are plenty of possibilities for tonight's main event. I can see the match going either way. Don't forget about a Daniel Bryan cash in.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Cole Phelps said:


> Dolph Ziggler


I don't remember seeing the title on him yesterday lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I know I'm late but god damn Punk and HHH. What a tremendous promo to sell the match. I still think this is too early and I don't necessarily feel that this match will happen. However, if it is, this was an awesome way of building towards it. Completely made up for that horrible promo last night. Nash looks pretty badass as well.

For a minute, I though Nash was going to powerbomb HHH through the table and Punk jumping on Nash, cementing their partnership. LOL


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

This Super Smackdown has been a Super letdown. Hopefully Orton and Christian can salvage it.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

main event.. .here we goo..


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Remember that SD hype article with all the Teddy Long conspiracy stuff? Yeah, that's not gonna happen. Orton wins, SmackDown ends.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

They should go old school and bring back the old blue cage


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Music timing fail


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao @ Chimel getting cut off


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

3 time World Champ.....I hope.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dolph Ziggler. And frankly, I don't blame you. The guy has the least amount of stage presence of any human being walking the Earth. I don't know what dimwit ordered his push but they need to be slapped.


Hehe thanks. WWE's midcard fucking sucks. Someone was asking who the Intercontinental champ was earlier, now I know how they felt. You sorta blank out because the midcard is that bleak.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Pinfall and submission? Randy's won..


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Music and Pyro guys are on a BotchAmania pace this week--Kofi's Pyro Fail and Christian's too soon music cue.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Dolph Ziggler. And frankly, I don't blame you. The guy has the least amount of stage presence of any human being walking the Earth. I don't know what dimwit ordered his push but they need to be slapped.


He's getting a push?


----------



## StraightEdgeRuler (Aug 23, 2011)

Audio Man.. YOU'RE FIRRRRED!!!!!!!


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

in my fantasy world, Christian wins this match and then holds the title til Wrestlemania.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Christian to get a bodyguard and win the title tonight :side: :lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

DAT POP


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

Bryan is not cashing in. stop with that


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

And the loudest pop award goes to....


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I bet Christian's about to climb out of the cage then Orton jumps up and hits the RKO off the top of the cage and gets the pin.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

The XL said:


> 3 time World Champ.....I hope.


Not happening


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

X-Static said:


> :lmao @ Chimel getting cut off


:lmao


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Orton wears that title LIKE A BOSS!


----------



## THNC (Oct 3, 2008)

RKing85 said:


> in my fantasy world, Christian wins this match and then holds the title til Wrestlemania.


I'm glad you don't book...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Let's go Tomko. Let's go Tomko. Orton's lost again.


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

No cody rhodes, this kinda sux.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Booker's lost his mind.

Plus randy's rocking the porn stache.....


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

geez, can't believe I forgot about the possibility of a Daniel Bryan cash in!


----------



## Borko (Nov 2, 2007)

This crowd is really bad.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Evenly balanced my ass.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

So there's 20 minutes left before Smackdown is over.. including commercials and other garbage we're looking at about a 12 minute main event


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Heart Of Lion said:


> Bryan is not cashing in. stop with that


If Christian loses, then maybe, but I doubt it.

Orton isn't leaving with the title.


----------



## joshlamb1985 (Jul 11, 2011)

booker t just said rko maybe the best ever lol. that statement says it all. booker t is a joke on commentary


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Borko said:


> This crowd is really bad.


It's like they're all rocking sore throats.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Orton outpopping Cena and Punk.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

* Orton is awesome. Yeah I said it. COME AT ME BRO*


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

That heat for christian is wonderful


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

The crowd wakes up NOW


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Somethings in the air tonight


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Did they just call this feud "the most balanced"? Really? Christian hasn't even pinned Orton in a singles match. fpalm


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Alim said:


> So there's 20 minutes left before Smackdown is over.. including commercials and other garbage we're looking at about a 12 minute main event


tbh I'm expecting a bit of an overrun since its live, so it'll probably be a bit longer than that.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Jp_sTuNNa said:


> No cody rhodes, this kinda sux.


I can see him getting involved in this match also. Damn so many possibilities.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Little naitch


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Great start christian :lmao


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Let's hope that this will be the last orton-christian match for a very long time .


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

leon79 said:


> Somethings in the air tonight


No, just a long main event with a Mark Henry run in at the end.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> * Orton is awesome. Yeah I said it. COME AT ME BRO*


Come at you?........:hmm:


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Christians winning


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Commercial??? what the fuck?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Black ref is in charge of the door.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Commercial already? Really bro?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Random commercial break.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

an add break during a whc cage match.....


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

yay, more commercials!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

:lmao an ad break already


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

psx71 said:


> The crowd wakes up NOW


That's what happens when there's an actual star in the ring....and i'm not talking about christian


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Comes back with a headlock


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Somethings in the air tonight


I know right. I just have a feeling something huge is gonna go down.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> * Orton is awesome. Yeah I said it. COME AT ME BRO*


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

I wonder if Christian/Orton will win feud of the year by Meltzer and PWI...


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

fuck i missed that i was looking up and looking at the bowel awesome how christian tryed to win early why so many adds hommies


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

how long till a little cut on orton suddenly becomes a bloody mess, dude cuts so easily.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Id lol if we came back and the match was over


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


>


:lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Incredibly Hawt said:


> Black ref is in charge of the door.


He was kinda slow opening up the door.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

I really don't get why they add pinfall or submission in a cage match.. :side:


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

FUCKING COMMERCIALS. Really?!


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Ad breaks get more heat than Del Rio XD


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Did they just take a commercial break right in the middle of a pinfall?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

fulcizombie said:


> Let's hope that this will be the last orton-christian match for a very long time



*These two put on great match after great match. They can wrestle each other every week as far as I'm concerned.


DubC, or on me... whatever comes first. *see what I did there?**


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Cole Phelps said:


> fuck i missed that i was looking up and looking at the bowel awesome how christian tryed to win early why so many adds hommies


What in the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *These two put on great match after great match. They can wrestle each other every week as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> DubC, or on me... whatever comes first. *see what I did there?**


icwhutudidthar


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

slightlyoriginal said:


> FUCKING COMMERCIALS. Really?!


their to fucking many i wish they fuck them off


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

I dont think anything on this smackdown has made fans want to turn into smackdown each week


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

Edgeheadpeeps said:


> I know right. I just have a feeling something huge is gonna go down.


mark henry breaking the cage over orton


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *These two put on great match after great match. They can wrestle each other every week as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> 
> DubC, or on me... whatever comes first. *see what I did there?**


whatever comes first?........:hmm:


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i love smackdown stop hatin


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

jacobdaniel said:


> Ditcka said:
> 
> 
> > *ULL FOIGHT EM'*
> ...


that's a shirt right there, a best seller too. Already repped the OP.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Miz and R-Truth are costing Orton the title. They haven't been on the show. It's telling.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WWWYKIBROSKI said:


> I really don't get why they add pinfall or submission in a cage match.. :side:


I agree. It makes the cage pointless. Just there as a weapon.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL Lil Naitch nodding with Orton's punches.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Christian is the only heel I've ever felt sorry for. The poor guy needs a win, out of sympathy at least.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

It's been an okay show. It's not bad, but there has been little midcard development, which I'm afraid will happen thanks to the brand split ending.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You can tell that cage is set up to break over on the far right side. Look at the gap.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

i swear, that cage gets smaller and smaller...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hate the escape clause. It makes no sense. To win the match you have to run away? Come on now. Lock the damn door and make it pinfall or submission only.*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Christian should've gone out the door


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Berbarito said:


> Miz and R-Truth are costing Orton the title. They haven't been on the show. It's telling.


The Conspiracy could happen!!! (Yes I'm still hopeful. I spent all this time on my sig for nothing to happen this past month.)


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

SP103 said:


> You can tell that cage is set up to break over on the far right side. Look at the gap.


Lmao I see it.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

LOL at the cage falling apart near the announce table


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Thought Booker said Mr. Anderson instead of Arn :lmao


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hate the escape clause. It makes no sense. To win the match you have to run away? Come on now. Lock the damn door and make it pinfall or submission only.*


Escape used to be the only way to win.


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

And Orton retains for the billionth time....  I honestly wish I'm wrong, but I don't see Christian getting the better of Orton here.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SP103 said:


> You can tell that cage is set up to break over on the far right side. Look at the gap.


Hope it's not the same Henry/Show spot because that was literally 2 months ago. But I'm not sure, the other side has a gap the same size.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

cage looks to be falling apart already looks real loose on the ends....henry throwing orton through the cage tonight thts ur *epic shocker* people


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

First time I have watched Smackdown in forever.

I didn't think Booker could be nearly as bad on the mic as everyone said he was.

He's not. He's worse.

Shut the hell up Booker!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Id mark if the cage fell apart now, how in the fuck would they sell that.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sin_Bias said:


> Christian is the only heel I've ever felt sorry for. The poor guy needs a win, out of sympathy at least.


THIS.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hate the escape clause. It makes no sense. To win the match you have to run away? Come on now. Lock the damn door and make it pinfall or submission only.*


I always saw it as....you have to inflict enough damage to keep your opponent from getting up. Once thats been done, walk out. *shrug* I never had a problem with the escape route, matter of personal preference though.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

SUPERPLEX!!!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwww HERE WE GO! 

ANOTHER break? The fuck?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

another fucking commercial? jesus christ


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

FUCK, MORE COMMERCIALS.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Brye said:


> Hope it's not the same Henry/Show spot because that was literally 2 months ago. But I'm not sure, the other side has a gap the same size.


Nah take a look, Christian is the opposite side it's way more closed in. Evan Bourne could probably squeeze threw that gap on the other side.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Another ad break. WTF


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Booker is too much


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

"AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW HERE WE GO!" Booker ftw. :lmao


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

LOL adverts


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

More fucking breaks? Fuck off.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Scott Mills said:


> Escape used to be the only way to win.


Another commerical? Fuckers


It shouldk be top only IMO, you can't get out the cage door just the top... Pin Submission is okay I geuss...


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

yet another four minutes of commercial. what the hell.


----------



## Big Dante (Feb 22, 2011)

Add breaks we comin for you N!ggA


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Commercial with nine minutes left. :lmao

I hope we come back and Orton's celebrating. :side:


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

FUCKING adds how am i supposed to get into this match when i fucking forget what happened before the add

these fucking adds


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

cage looks to be falling apart like Henry is gonna rip it off


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i keep forgetting this is a T.V title match, and not a PPV, meaning annoying ads tonight  ugh


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

WTF WITH THE COMMERCIALS ITS A WHC CAGE MATCH!!!! KILLS THE FLOW OF THE MATCH COMPLETELY


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

2 commercial breaks in less than 10 mins -____________________________________________________________-


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep Adverts > Del Rio in drawing heat.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Berbarito said:


> More fucking breaks? Fuck off.


This is how they pay for Josh Gate's money to rent the worst rental cars on Destination Truth.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

SP103 said:


> Nah take a look, Christian is the opposite side it's way more closed in. Evan Bourne could probably squeeze threw that gap on the other side.


Maybe that's the plan. :side:

But you're right now that I looked again. Each side has a gap but that one's a little bigger.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A cage match should either be escape only or pin/submit only... not both. And since they have hell in a cell, they should just make it escape only.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Great. All these commercials during a cage match with the title on the line, between guys who have been feuding for months. GREAT SCHEDULING, ASSHOLES!


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

r truth and miz better help cristian


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

The only good thing in the SD roster is Sheamus


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Brye said:


> I hope we come back and Orton's celebrating. :side:


:lmao :lmao :lmao

I'd mark


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

Remember way back when they would never go to commercial during the main event? JR saying, "There will be no more commercial breaks folks, we're staying with this one until we have a winner." I miss those days


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I love how you can always tell who's not American when they play commercials/adverts.


----------



## StraightEdgeRuler (Aug 23, 2011)

If Christian hits the Killswitch and Orton kicks out of it I'm gonna flip. fpalm

Killswitch > RKO


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

They have to pay for the licensing for "cult of personality" somehow.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

Sick of all this WWE interrupting the adverts.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I know.. let's have a football match where the winner is the team that can run back to the locker room the quickest!*


----------



## slightlyoriginal (Jun 28, 2011)

Black Ref outside the cage. I marked.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Only 5 minutes left. This is going to end soon.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Just tuned in. Worth downloading tomorrow?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

SP103 said:


> This is how they pay for Josh Gate's money to rent the worst rental cars on Destination Truth.


:lmao


----------



## Monsoon4Ever (Aug 25, 2011)

I am seriously annoyed, this crowd is an abomination and this "super" Smackdown has been more about commercials and hype than actual substance.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

The Ad's have ruined this match for me.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

The Smackdown audience is getting a treat?

Yeah, on offer at Asda apparently.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

LadyCroft said:


> *I know.. let's have a football match where the winner is the team that can run back to the locker room the quickest!*


Also one where they cut to the commercial during a big play. :side:


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL "That powerSLAAAAAAAM" BOOKAH


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

:side: Orton is obviously winning


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

nice counter.


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Slam_It said:


> Just tuned in. Worth downloading tomorrow?


Nope.


----------



## Masakur (Feb 1, 2011)

I want Christian to win but I doubt WWE would have two heels as their top champs.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

4 mins left


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice Frog splash.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Frog splash? THE FUCK?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Booker is pretty damn awesome. Not quite on the Black Snow level but close.*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome Frog Splash.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice frog splash.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

WWWYKIBROSKI said:


> Nope.


Sad panda:sad:


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I hate the escape clause. It makes no sense. To win the match you have to run away? Come on now. Lock the damn door and make it pinfall or submission only.*


I personally don't mind the escape part, but I just hate the escape through the door part (especially in WWE when the refs open the door for them). It's just so mediocre and tame and pretty much unbelievable. Am I supposed to believe that all of a sudden you've been reduced to a slow crawl just to walk out that door!?


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

thought tht frogsplash was gunne be the rko


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

This is a really good match so far, as usual for them. (Y)


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Flanny said:


> The Ad's have ruined this match for me.


Same


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

RKO!!!


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

Marked for the Frog Splash!


----------



## endersghost (Apr 14, 2011)

Christian stuck that frogsplash better than RVD.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *I know.. let's have a football match where the winner is the team that can run back to the locker room the quickest!*


comparing football to wrestling....


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Bah! Gawd!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Brye said:


> This is a really good match so far, as usual for them. (Y)


yep


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty good stuff here.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Spear doesn't work anymore lol


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Yeah I think Orton is winning for sure lol. He has kicken out to many times.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Don't walk out door. Stop and catch breath.


----------



## Meatwad555 (Jul 26, 2011)

So Orton has kicked out of two finishers so far... The frog splash and the spear.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

So is the spear just a signature move?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

"I Hear Voices in My Head, They tell me not sell.. NOT TO SELL".


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

rko outta nowhere incoming


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

What is the crowd chanting


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*SKINNYFATASS* is trending on Twitter. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao x a million!!


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Orton got trolled. :lmao


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

lol at the fake :lmao


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Awesome idea right there. Christian faking the move that made him lose twice. (Y) Good storytelling.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*These two always put on a great show with each other.*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"This Is Awesome" chant. 

AWESOME FAKEOUT. This match rules. Fuck the haters, these two should wrestle all the time.


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

lol @ Orton going for the RKO


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Pump fake? LMAO

Christian > Peyton Manning

Great match


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Did you see that? :lmao @ Booker


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Orton/Christian have chemistry.


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Overrun on Smackdown? What the hell?


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Orton wins here... Lame!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RANDY JUST DROPPPED THAT BOY.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Orton is the best wrestler in WWE.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

dynastynyy said:


> comparing football to wrestling....


*Hyperbole, look it up.  *


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I love that new Orton set-up, where he goes to throw the guy out of the ring but holds onto them instead, then does the DDT.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

rko from top


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

Quality match by these two!!


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

RKO from top of the cage.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Triple Threat at NoC?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Rko incoming


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Ricezilla said:


> Orton is the best wrestler in WWE.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I've only see the last 5 minutes of this match, but these guys are good together. Wouldn't mind another PPV match.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Ricezilla said:


> Orton is the best wrestler in WWE.


Shut up!

Rko high flying FTW for gayorton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

YAY! Orton wins to the sound of millions of people snoring.

Same predictable, boring bullshit.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Super RKO. That'll do it.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

SUPER RKO!!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

FUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

Ugh.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

night, night.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Sick RKO!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mother of God!


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Great ending.

Glad I was wrong.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice RKO.


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Lmao wow. Feel bad for Christian.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

ORTON!!!!!!!


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

lolololololol


----------



## WWWYKIBROSKI (Jul 26, 2011)

:cuss:


----------



## Masakur (Feb 1, 2011)

BOOOOO!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Yawn.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

3rd of best match of their series and fucking awesome. (Y)


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Somebodys gonna get the cage split


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Cage is gonna get got.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

That was awesome, Orton's awesome, and Christian's awesome. We are fucking spoiled these days.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Can orton break something and get the fuck off my TV for a few months... so fucking tired of Mr I can't lose no matter what the fuck happens...


----------



## Bartman (Jun 13, 2005)

pathetic


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

GAME OVER. Dammit.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

Match was ok, the last few mins were good.


----------



## Dude_RELAX (Aug 14, 2011)

Great match, Great match. And now for the obvious...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

good match, but the commercials killed it for me


----------



## Awesome Bomb (Mar 28, 2011)

AVALANCHE RKOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## alejbr4 (May 31, 2009)

would have been better if he just went for it, instead of standing there....way to not use the sudden crowd reaction


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Least it wasn't OUTTA NOWHERE


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Orton to go through the cage.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Told you that cage is going to break.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Obvious cage break in 3...2...1...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well Christian is dead.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

Cash in plz


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Christian is done lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Bryan cash in?? LETS GO


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Can orton break something and get the fuck off my TV for a few months... so fucking tired of Mr I can't lose no matter what the fuck happens...


This please. Better yet he is seriously injured and retires.


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Only thing to save this is Bryan cashing in.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

The whole dynamic of a cage match is ruined when you can just pin your opponent or even worse just walk out the door


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

lmao at people complaining after a quality TV match.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Smackdown is going over the 10 o'clock mark!


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow what a match and Now HENRY!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mister Hands said:


> That was awesome, Orton's awesome, and Christian's awesome. We are fucking spoiled these days.


Yeah, we're spoiled. How can we not be when Mr. Charisma is the most protected man in the company?


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

Mark Henry really likes attacking people after cage matches. Didn't he do this to Batista and Big Show already?


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

here goes orton...through the side of the cage.


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

At least the door politely stepped aside for Mark Henry this time though. Every cloud.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

That was an incredible match! Maybe the best in their series.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Come on Bryan!!


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Mark Henry sending a message to Orton


----------



## CenationHLR (Mar 31, 2011)

Bryan is cashing in at wrestlemania...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Anti-climatic ending.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

where the fuck is bryan? lol
atleast have him go out and fake the cash in


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I was expecting a better beat down.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

How does Bryan not cash in here? lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mark is going to eat Orton


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Come on Bryan, heel turn, heel turn, heel turn, please....


----------



## Johnny Danger (Feb 20, 2011)

Super Orton AND Super Cena winning? So much for Smackdown changing...


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Don't break his collarbone or dislocate his shoulder Henry or that's the end of you.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

D.Bryan to cash in watch


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This means nothing since Henry isn't going over Orton...


----------



## Edgeheadpeeps (May 4, 2011)

Weak ending smh.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

World's Strongest Slam


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Great match but a piss weak way to end SD


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

RIP Christian's ME Push.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

Bryan fears Henry.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why have Daniel Bryan cash it in now when he's on a losing streak. He won't be a believable champ.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Good, I'm sick and tired of seeing the same old from Orton. Firstly, his angle in the Christian feud made little sense and he was pushed as the best shit since sliced bread. Gimme a break.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Anarchy™ said:


> Orton to go through the cage.





SP103 said:


> Told you that cage is going to break.





Sin_Bias said:


> Obvious cage break in 3...2...1...



Orton is involved, no set piece is an obvious break


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Oi, break that cage. That thing is holding on by a screw and christian's broken dreams.


----------



## Berbarito (Feb 20, 2011)

HENRY IN BEAST MODE


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

gif please


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ah horseshit, it's over.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

why did some of you think Bryan would cash in ?

To get ran over by Henry ?


----------



## Jp_sTuNNa (Jun 27, 2011)

Very good show.


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Well Henry just exhausted his move list on that beatdown, where does he go from here?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love everyone asking for Bryan. He'd cash in and then people would complain about the constant heel method of cashing in, just like they were with Del Rio. 

Oh no wait, this is Orton, so its ok.


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

Smackdown was just ok


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

stadw0n306 said:


> How does Bryan not cash in here? lol


With Henry standing there I sure as hell wouldn't. You supposed to trust him?


----------



## Novak Djokovic (Jun 28, 2011)

World's Weakest Ending.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Well that was a weak ending.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

damn it D.Bryan


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

I'd love to see Henry win the title.


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

That World Title looked like one you would sell on wweshop.com


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"MARK HENRY JUS TENDERIZED DAT BOY"

:lmao God, I love Booker


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Mark Henry just grabbed that title from Robinson. Good thing he didn't steal it. That's gimmick infringement!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Alicenchains said:


> Well Henry just exhausted his move list on that beatdown, where does he go from here?


hahaha my thoughts exactly


----------



## KnowYourRole (Jul 1, 2007)

"Mark Henry just tenderized that boy."


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

And that was that....


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Booker!

"Mark Henry just tenderized that boy"!


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Still better than Impact.


----------



## StraightEdgeRuler (Aug 23, 2011)

Well that ending sucked..


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Carcass said:


> RIP Christian's ME Push.


Hey, at least he got two world titles out of it.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

Love the Orton Christian matches but they really didn't make my big homie Christian look credible... The one match he one, was kind of lame... And 0 title defenses while Ortons had 4? Fuck Orton...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I love everyone asking for Bryan. He'd cash in and then people would complain about the constant heel method of cashing in, just like they were with Del Rio.
> 
> Oh no wait, this is Orton, so its ok.


Yes, it is ok when the World Heavyweight Champion is the most uncharismatic man to ever breathe.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Predictable Orton win&ending with Henry,But it was yet another awesome match between Orton&Christian!!


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

why did some of you think Bryan would cash in ?

To get ran through by Henry ?


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

I wish the match was longer

Another awesome match by those 2


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

8/10 Smackdown for me, obvious highlight was the epic HHH/Punk promo.

Anyway back to Deus Ex: Human Revolution.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i didn't get to enjoy the main event to many distractions. the adds then my mum coming in and talking then work called i didn't even get to see christian lose i just saw henry coming down and beating on orton


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Orton is worse than Cena now... he is fucking killing Smackdown and their roster. 

And really, except for HHH/Punk... what other match is there that really fucking matters? You have Del rio and Cena... and with the visa issues who knows if Del Rio will even be around to build shit let alone the damn thing while no one cares. Orton/Henry... yawn... more orton.. Big fucking deal. And I can't even name the other matches that's how much of an impact NOC has.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

X-Static said:


> That World Title looked like one you would sell on wweshop.com


It's been a replica for a few months now.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Everyone needs to realize "Bryan Cashing in at WrestleMania" means he's losing that briefcase at some point.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

We get that fantastic a main event, and people bitch about three minutes of PPV build. SPOILED.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Fiasco said:


> Hey, at least he got two world titles out of it.


Yeah two world title reigns, one lasting less than a week and the other less than a month. Woohoo.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I called the ending to Orton/Christian a week ago. Nice to see creative be creative.


----------



## Heart Of Lion (Apr 10, 2009)

Scott Mills said:


> Still better than Impact.


this


----------



## LariatSavage (Aug 10, 2010)

Two good wrestling matches, and a bunch of fluff.

WWE Super Smackdown 8/30 Review


----------



## StraightEdged (Mar 30, 2010)

Aksana is hot.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

OMGz ORtoN GoTz BerRieD ToNiTe


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Scott Mills said:


> Aksana is hot.


And she needs better music


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

i want to watch the main event again on you tube it was such an anti climax


----------



## Fiasco (Jan 31, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Yeah two world title reigns, one lasting less than a week and the other less than a month. Woohoo.


More than they originally planned to give him, I'm sure.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

Very good cage match between Orton and Christian. These two can never have a bad match together.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Revil Fox said:


> I love that new Orton set-up, where he goes to throw the guy out of the ring but holds onto them instead, then does the DDT.


me too yeah.

I'd like to see Henry add a leg drop to his moveset, Orton would really sell it well if Henry landed right on his neck.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I enjoyed that last match surprisingly. Just wished if they're going to make Christian look like some pathetic escape artist atleast make him win.


So is Christian ever going to get a legit world title run? Or are they just going to forget him and run with this Orton and Henry shit...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Smith_Jensen said:


> Very good cage match between Orton and Christian. These two can never have a bad match together.


They also can't have a match where they book the correct winner. Who gives a shit about a "good match"? The only reason Orton is even able to have those matches is because he's in there with a guy who could carry a broomstick.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

christian will be going back to the midcard i can see it now


----------



## TheBkMogul (Jul 28, 2011)

Carcass said:


> Yeah two world title reigns, one lasting less than a week and the other less than a month. Woohoo.


Well, if you add it up, it probably equals a full month, so....THERE.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Punk/Triple H promo was cool, sin cara heel turn unexpected, Barrett and Christian got buried, and it looks like Sheamus will be feuding with the great khali now.


----------



## christianFNcage (Jun 1, 2011)

Where does christian go from here? Sheamus feud?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

They did keep Christian strong. Henry could have easily finished him off. They let him escape for reason. Expect a character change now for Christian.


----------



## Figure4Leglock (Aug 18, 2010)

Sin Cara Heel turn , Sheamus owning Khali and Jinder Mahal, Triple H and Punk Segment and Main event was Golden, very good Smackdown Imo.

The only negative thing was Barrett burial by Cena


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cole Phelps said:


> christian will be going back to the midcard i can see it now


Well his feud with Orton's now done & dusted. I would imagine we're gonna be seeing a Christian/Sheamus feud


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

yeah sheamus better not be the one who gets screwed over by all this are i'll be pissed


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Horrible SD, only the HHH-CMPunk-Kevin Nash segment was good . The rest was disgusting stuff .


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

christianFNcage said:


> Where does christian go from here? Sheamus feud?


Three options:

1) turn face
2) feud with Edge
3) join the C-O-N-Spiracy with R-Truth/The Miz

He's not going into a feud right away. They'll be a cooling off period.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Smith_Jensen said:


> Very good cage match between Orton and Christian. These two can never have a bad match together.


as sick as i am of these two feuding, (simply because christian never wins), the matches have been consistently good


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

WWE has to do a better job of promoting stuff like this show tonight. I'm not sitting on my computer all day but I'm into most of the latest wrestling news and I had no clue that this live show was even on tv tonight. If this rating surpasses the usual low Smackdown rating I'd be surprised albeit I really don't give a shit about Smackdown anyways.


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

Had it recorded to skip the adds but it must have over ran and I lost the ending, last thing I saw was Henry coming into the cage, what happened then?


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

yeah i feel sorry for christian all he got from this fued is a crappy character yeah he got the world title but now thats over and he came out of it looking like shit whats he do now who's he fued with ?

Maybe sheamus hopefully


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tosh said:


> Had it recorded to skip the adds but it must have over ran and I lost the ending, last thing I saw was Henry coming into the cage, what happened then?


He beat Orton up


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

:lmao @ all the whining
He was in the title pictures and now isn't, that's nothing new.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

All I know is that Sheamus needs to be in the main event scene and be the champion soon. I know I keep saying it but it's true. Sheamus has the look, the size, the presence, and the potential to be a big star for Smackdown. I wasn't a fan at all of his in the beginning but the guy has won me over.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tosh said:


> Had it recorded to skip the adds but it must have over ran and I lost the ending, last thing I saw was Henry coming into the cage, what happened then?


Daniel Bryan cashed in the Money In The Bank and pinned Orton.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

Tosh said:


> Had it recorded to skip the adds but it must have over ran and I lost the ending, last thing I saw was Henry coming into the cage, what happened then?


He beat the crap out of Orton. Slammed his head into the cage twice. Did his splash & his slam. Then show went off with him holding up the tittle


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Three options:
> 
> 1) turn face
> *2) feud with Edge*
> ...


Come on man, he got buried bad enough by Orton. He doesn't need to get buried by a guy who's not even physically fit to wrestle ever again.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Winning™ said:


> All I know is that Sheamus needs to be in the main event scene and be the champion soon. I know I keep saying it but it's true. Sheamus has the look, the size, the presence, and the potential to be a big star for Smackdown. I wasn't a fan at all of his in the beginning but the guy has won me over.


They really need to act on him while he's so over too.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Orton's matches with Christian are his best.


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They also can't have a match where they book the correct winner. Who gives a shit about a "good match"? The only reason Orton is even able to have those matches is because he's in there with a guy who could carry a broomstick.


God, you really need to get out more. 51,000 posts, I'm not even sure how that's humanly possibly, and I'm guessing at least 30,000 of the posts have been about Orton. It's really not healthy. And Orton can only have a good match with Christian? I'm guessing you didn't see his great match with Ziggler last night. But I'm sure he got carried there too.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Cena made me lol tonight. He was already obnoxious before but now he's an obnoxious hypocrite. He gets owned by Ricardo (in two different languages) and Barrett on mic but is still made to try and superman his way out. Surely whoever writes for him must be joking. That or they tremendously underestimate the intelligence of the average WWE fan.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DJ2334 said:


> Come on man, he got buried bad enough by Orton. He doesn't need to get buried by a guy who's not even physically fit to wrestle ever again.


When you feud with Edge, it's never a burial. But the problem is he won't come back full time so that's not much of an option. The other two are much more likely.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Break That Down said:


> God, you really need to get out more. 51,000 posts, I'm not even sure how that's humanly possibly, and I'm guessing at least 30,000 of the posts have been about Orton. It's really not healthy. And Orton can only have a good match with Christian? I'm guessing you didn't see his great match with Ziggler last night. But I'm sure he got carried there too.


Shut up. I hate people like you, made this forum worse.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Svart said:


> Cena made me lol tonight. He was already obnoxious before but now he's an obnoxious hypocrite. He gets owned by Ricardo (in two different languages) and Barrett on mic but is still made to try and superman his way out. Surely whoever writes for him must be joking. That or they tremendously underestimate the intelligence of the average WWE fan.


He writes his own material pretty much over half the time.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

DJ2334 said:


> He writes his own material pretty much over half the time.


Wonderful. Now I feel bad for him.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> Can orton break something and get the fuck off my TV for a few months... so fucking tired of Mr I can't lose no matter what the fuck happens...


This


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Good SD for a change.
Cara-Bryan 
great HHH promo
and awesome TV match from Orton and Christian, Christian is great as always and Orton is my wrestler of the year so far.

the worst was the Cena promo/match and the content of the Punk promo.


----------



## Break That Down (Dec 7, 2010)

Wsupden said:


> Shut up. I hate people like you, made this forum worse.


LOL. Because I call a kid out for constantly bitching about the same thing? A little complaining is okay, but when one kid literally dedicates thousands of posts to the same thing, it's pretty annoying. Oh well, not sure how I'll sleep at night knowing you hate me, it's going to be tough.


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jul 31, 2010)

I liked the show - minus Cena burial. Unnecessary and misguided.

Sin Cara heel turn.
Mark Henry continuing to destroy shit.
Matches were all good.

Almost forgot, can Daniel Bryan win a SINGLE fucking match?!?! Thx plz.
Hope this worked out for WWE. More live shows, please. Possible movement from Friday nights even better.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> When you feud with Edge, it's never a burial. But the problem is he won't come back full time so that's not much of an option. The other two are much more likely.


I would expect more out of "captain obvious" lol. Edge isn't coming back, the doctors said if he continues he'll most likely be paralyzed by the age of 50. Surely Edge will come back for some small segments, but not to wrestle. I thought everyone knew this?


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Good SD for a change.
> Cara-Bryan
> great HHH promo
> and awesome TV match from Orton and Christian, Christian is great as always and Orton is my wrestler of the year so far.
> ...


You're trying too hard to hate Punk, just give in and accept that he's entertaining already.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

All in all, that was a pretty good way to end the show. Two buried alive matches; one in the beginning and one at the end.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

DJ2334 said:


> Surely Edge will come back for some small segments, but not to wrestle. I thought everyone knew this?


Yes. That's true. That's why I said it wasn't much of an option. Unless they string short segments together, it isn't much of a feud.


----------



## 1nation (Jul 24, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Why have Daniel Bryan cash it in now when he's on a losing streak. He won't be a believable champ.


a lot of them go in a losing streak before cashing in.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Did Trips bring the shovel tonight or what?

"Here Cena, you know what to do."


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Tonight's Super SmackDown blew last night's Raw out of the water. For the first time in a long time, it actually looked like the A show.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Tonight's Super SmackDown blew last night's Raw out of the water. For the first time in a long time, it actually looked like the A show.


This. We got an amazing show. This is exactly why Smackdown has to be live as the standard would be raised.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

I though Smackdown was really good tonight, LOVED the main event & post match drama setting up Orton/Henry. I'm "feeling" Henry right now.

However, the most important thing is... Smackdown felt right on a tuesday. Hopefully the show moves to Tuesday in the near future. At 9 pm ET though.

End brand split on that show too. Have a one Smackdown wrestler involved in a match on RAW every week & one RAW wrestler involved in a match on Smackdown every week......

Something along those lines.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Great ending to the show and I don't use that term lightly and great promo by HHH and Punk. The rest of the show was sub par though. Overall I'd give this show a C plus.*


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

was cody rhodes on smackdown


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

GamerGirl said:


> was cody rhodes on smackdown


No.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

seriously wtf.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

How about that "prestige", Rhodes? 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rezze said:


> How about that "prestige", Rhodes? 8*D


I got a kick at how many people fell for that. The IC title will never be credible.


----------



## Mattyb2266 (Jun 28, 2011)

So I really enjoyed SD tonight. Punk/Triple H was gold, the main event was enjoyable, and it was definitely a hell of a lot better than Raw last night.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

SmackDown should be live and on Tuesdays from here on out. The show was only ok, Punk/HHH was absolute gold (Trips was on f'n FIRE the whole way and Punk rebounded after a weak night last night), another great Orton/Christian match, and Sheamus taking down Khali & Mahal was great. Other than that, everything was really meh, and Cena squashing Barrett fucking sucked. Sin Cara turning heel is weird and if they are gonna go with Evil VS Good Sin Cara, I don't know how they'll go about it since neither guy would talk. D-Bryan needs WINS, and he needs them fast. The crowds love his matches, but beyond that they have no reason to care about him. If they are building up this so called underdog character they're doing a terrible job. Still though, the show being live adds a certain feel and atmosphere to it that taped shows just can't create. I'd be on board with them doing this again.

And get Cody on the damn show. Don't let him say he's gonna restore a title then keep him off TV.


----------



## arcslnga (Nov 4, 2010)

Steve. said:


> When was the last time WWE had a heel masked luchadore?


CM Punk. Los Conquistadores. nuff said


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

MovieStarR™;10241217 said:


> I though Smackdown was really good tonight, LOVED the main event & post match drama setting up Orton/Henry. I'm "feeling" Henry right now.
> 
> However, the most important thing is... *Smackdown felt right on a tuesday.* Hopefully the show moves to Tuesday in the near future. At 9 pm ET though.
> 
> ...


I completely agree. What a huge difference! 

Smackdown felt equally as important as RAW being on Tuesday and live. It would do the show wonders if this was a weekly thing.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Orton sure better have his working shows on to carry that stiff Henry at NOC.All he is is headbutts,splashes and slams(as evidenced in his post match attack).Whoopee.Oh,and he sucks wind after 2 minutes of 'work" better than anyone in wrestling today also.

And did anyone see Orton standing on the middle of the top rope and in one motion he leaped to the top of the cage?Now thats ahleticism.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Smackdown was pretty good. I think I will love it more live and on an earlier day in the week. No more on Fridays because I like to go out.

-Cena kinda went back into his "corny jokes" mode and I didn't like that. But it was nice for him to open up the show. There was no Del Rio sighting so poor Ricardo got to take the damage for him. Wade Barrett vs John Cena was an okay match. I don't remember Barrett getting much offense on Cena so this kinda felt like a squash. Oh boy...

-Sin Cara (yeah right) defeated Daniel Bryan clean. It was an okay match as well but I was hoping for more. I don't get the ending though. Looks like Sin Cara is turning heel after kicking my boy D Bryan in the head. Why? He doesn't even talk so how will he work as a heel?

-Beth Phoenix and Natalya vs Kelly Kelly and Alicia Fox. I don't understand why Fox was in this match because I thought she was a heel. But it made sense as she was the one who took the pinfall loss. The match was ok.

-Amazing promo between Triple H and CM Punk. Both guys brought up great points but Punk shined most in this one. It was nice to see some of the old Triple H talking in this one. That aggressive voice came back and now we just need the Cerebral Assassin full back. I'm on Punk's side in this feud as I do want change in the company still. But Triple H is trying and we can all see that. I just hope Triple H doesn't bury Punk in their match. Kevin Nash's role in this is making him look like a coward. All he does is attack Punk and walks away.

-Sheamus might be in a feud with Jinder Mahal and Khali now. It could be interesting as long as Khali's role is limited because he is too limited to do anything.

-Match of the night goes to Randy Orton and Christian. They put on another amazing performance in the Steel Cage. I am tired of these two going at each other but I admit, they put on great matches. I loved the parts when Christian did the Frog Splash and Spear on Orton. But of course, Orton won again and now will move on to Mark Henry. Finally, Orton gets to look weak in the end. Now I wonder next's for Christian.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thank God I didn't waste my night for watching this.
Barrett got squashed.
Bryan losing again
Divas match don't care
Kevin Nash attacking both guys was good
Main event too predictable.Even since I heard about being a steel cage match I knew it will end with and RKO from a high place.I hoped Henry ar Miz/Truth will interfere but...:frustrate

I rate this SD average.


----------



## dynastynyy (Aug 31, 2011)

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Smackdown felt equally as important as RAW being on Tuesday and live. It would do the show wonders if this was a weekly thing.


that's the thing. Smackdown used to be that way during the attitude era before brand extension hit. Once brand extension hit, less people gave a fuck about smackdown, and didnt feel a need to watch it, as Raw was always the A show.


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

I would have marked if they cut away to Booker's face when HHH said the WWE Universe 'dig it'.


----------



## HBK's #1 fan (Jan 16, 2006)

Just got back from the show. I saw it posted somewhere that called it "The most WWE Universe-est crowd ever," which I totally agree with and it pains me to be a part of it.

My tickets were free and I don't watch Smackdown often, so I was basically there to see D-Bryan, Barrett, maybe Natalya and Punk. Zack Ryder & Brodus Clay were basically the only guys who's aren't main-eventers that got a reaction (and of course, they're on Superstars & not Smackdown...), but Cena, Orton & HHH all got huge pops. None of the heels except Christian & Clay really had a lot of heat. Pretty much exactly what WWE wanted.

And I thoroughly enjoyed the Punk-HHH segment, thought it was incredibly well done, but wasted on a craptastic crowd. 50% were HHH marks, 48% didn't seem to care and the 2% I was part of were marking for Punk. Pretty much everything Punk said got little reaction while almost everything out of HHH's mouth got a huge reaction. Punk seemed to get back to the original point of his entire crusade, which is making the product better. Good things and I hope either HHH puts him over or they have a good long-term plan for this thing (or both).

I was thinking the cage match was going to be a squash, but it was really well done IMO. There were at least 2 spots that I thought Christian might legitimately win, and I thought the finish to the match was well done, too.

Barrett basically getting squashed sucked, but the crowd ate up every second of Cena's win, as well as his promo and the rest of the show was meh.

Overall, it's probably the best show they've ever done here (or at least the best one I've been to), though, so I was glad to be there. Just wish I lived in Chicago or Philadelphia where I'm not the only one booing Cena haha.


----------



## Cage The Beast (Aug 6, 2011)

Sin Cara turn heel could be interesting.Barrett got squashed fpalm .Christian losing again and again and again with Orton :cuss:


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

good show. orton is so good right now. maybe the best he's ever been which is saying a lot with how good he is as a heel, and punk is back to being great.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Sweet show, but Christian losing again, man. :no:


----------



## Mr Nice Guy (Jun 24, 2008)

I had no idea Smackdown was on live tonight. Off to the WWE Weeklies forums!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Okay here's my two cents :


Smackdown was GOOD. Not often I can say that about this show.

But it helps when 

A.) There is no FAKE Crowd Noise

and

B.) It is LIVE and there are NO SPOILERS!!! 


I would not have enjoyed the Christian/Orton match had I known the results(even though it was blatantly obvious...lol). 

Regardless, it was an overall GOOD(not Great) show. 

What could've made it better was Miz/Truth making an appearance to try and help Christian. Heck, if they helped Christian win back the Title, it would change my grade from GOOD to GREAT.

But that didn't happen.....*AND THAT PISSES ME OFF!!!* :cuss: :cuss: :cuss:

If this is the end of the Roster-Split(which probably means the Yearly Draft is over), Please....PLEASE have Christian join Miz and Truth already!!


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Barret, Danielson and Christian buried.

CM Punk feuding with Kevin Nash who was never anything special at his peak.

The set up to Sin Cara vs Sin Cara feud will be interesting, I feel that's the way it's heading.

Whatever, it felt "big" but it certainly wasn't good watching. Far too predictable. When the percentages of 85 to 15% came in surely they would of thought to themselves "The fans know Orton can't be fucking beaten by anyone, maybe shake it up and give them a surprise"

Nope.

Money in the bank was a turning point. Doesn't make a fuck of difference if you completely do a 180 and continue back on the shitty track though.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

Bourne is so cute when he speaks. Its like watching a puppy


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ Bourne sounds like that geeky partner you would have in LAB at College.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

That conract signing was really good. Triple H actually said everything I was thinking.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Wasn't a super SD but it was good.

Bryan/Cara was really good. Hunico isn't as gracious in the air as Mistico for sure but he's a more reliable worker, plus he has one of the most convincing finisher sequences going right now. Bryan losing to Del Rio and Christian was fine because they're main event guys but when he's dropping falls to guys like Barrett and Sin Cara it's a joke, even if they're going with a losing streak angle. It just fucking sucks to give him MITB and then have him lose literally every week. Post match was odd, probably doing heel Sin Cara vs face Sin Cara because that's a money storyline right there if ever there was one.

Zero interest in goofy Cena promos. Stopped skipping when Ricardo came out and he was great and then Cena stopped him and came out with something goofy and I went back to forwarding through it. Looked like he pretty much had an extended squash with Barrett. Way to go.

Punk/Hunter promo was awesome I thought. Far and away the best HHH promo since he came back. Angle isn't predictable yet which which is good.

Orton/Christian was really good again as you'd expect. Christian trying to escape from the start was cool and then they went for a fucking commercial right as the match was getting going and then they had another one mid match. Was expecting Gordon Solie to be announcing when it came back on. Seriously, 2 advert breaks during a main event in 2011? Fuck me. They really killed the momentum of the match when they happened as well. Match was really good though like I said. Christian was great trying to escape every chance he had. Christian faking Orton out on the sunset flip out of corner that cost him the title twice was neat. I'd say it was probably their weakest match bar MITB but the drama at the end made up for it. Really good drama with the teased escapes and teased finishes. Super RKO was a nice finish too. Sky+ barely recorded all the way to the end of the match. It was getting to 3 minutes remaining and they were still going and then they were on top of the cage at ZERO minutes remaining but thankfully it caught the finish and went off just as Henry was getting into the ring. Caught the post match. Generic Henry beatdown, nothing great. Can't say I'm excited for a singles match between them but Orton's been having better matches than he should have this year and Henry's hot right now so who knows. Kinda leaves Christian and Sheamus out in the dark though which sucks.*


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

lol Sin Cara's heel turn was the biggest swerve ever. I had just gotten over the shock of watching Hunico pull off a match that wasn't saturated with loads of flippy shit (he chopped DBry in the corner!! And he did a *body slam*!!!) when that happened. 

And damn, when John Cena welcomed us to 'sooper' smackdown and looked at Chimel I got so depressed. I miss Edge  . Excuse me while I go cry now.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

SUPER SMACKDOWN 8*D

I don't know. The show didn't _feel_ like SD to me but then again, it didn't really _feel_ like Raw either. Some of the booking decisions just left me scratching my head. I'm not even a DB fan but what in the actual fuck are they doing to him? I seriously just can't understand why they think having somebody win MITB and then jobbing them out is productive. I just don't get it. And Barrett? He could have been given the same treatment Ziggler was given on Raw where he looked fantastic in defeat and like he could really hang. Instead he looked a complete joke. Boggles the mind tbh. No Cody, no Miz, no Berto sucked too. 

Now for the good. Sin Cara vs. Sin Cara should be epic lol. I was actually expecting DB to turn and he ended up getting kicked :lmao. Watch this space. Seamus is fucking OVER. I love it. Let's get him and Christian in a program together now plz. The matches would own imo. Speaking of which, Christian/Orton continue their run of awesome matches. Great main event and I actually liked the beat down after wards. Henry is a beast right now. I'm interested in how they are going to move forward with this over the next few weeks. And of course the big talking point of last night is Punk/Trips which was really just amazing. Incredible mic work from both of them and I'm hyped for next week. Badass Nash FTW.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

Good show much better than RAW, two things are head-scratching though.

1) Barrett losing. Now, I have absolutely zero problem in him losing, its the way he lost. I didn't time it, but I'm pretty sure it was 3/4 minutes at most. He was made to look like nothing in the match. Now, compare to Orton/Ziggler on Monday. Ziggler lost, but I think its fair to say he came out of that looking massively better than when he in, and that particular match was one of the best 10 minute TV matches in a long time. They should have made Barrett/Cena at least ~7/8 minutes long so that Barrett looked strong.

2) Bryan losing. This didn't make sense, and I think Cara turning heel could have easily been achieved with Cara losing. Cara loses, Bryan picks up Cara shakes his hand, Bryan goes to leave the ring, Cara attacks and turns heel. Job done. Why Bryan needed to lose, I don't know. As for what it means for Cara's direction, I don't know. We shall see.

And as for Orton winning, I guess it was necessary if he was to feud with Henry. I imagine Henry will win the title at some point leading to the predicted Henry vs Taker at Survivor Series.

Edit - forgot to add Punk/HHH was the best thing on the show, great contract signing segment. Pity the crowd let it down to a degree.


----------



## Baldwin. (Nov 5, 2006)

Punk/Triple H was actually really good and I've seen quite a number of people bashing it for God only knows what reason. Marked for the nWo theme and Nash shoving Triple H on his ass was pretty epic. When Nash hopped out of the ring, I thought his knee blew out. :lmao


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

dynastynyy said:


> that's the thing. Smackdown used to be that way during the attitude era before brand extension hit. Once brand extension hit, less people gave a fuck about smackdown, and didnt feel a need to watch it, as Raw was always the A show.


Certainly. Oh, how I longed to have that feeling back.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Good show, better than RAW. Orton/Christian in the Cage was very good and the HHH/Punk segment was fantastic, it was back to the quality of the segments before and it made the decision to swap matches make a little more sense. Cara/Bryan was a good match also and I'm looking forward to this Sin Cara/Sin Cara feud if that is where it's going.

Don't see what the point of Cena practically squashing Barrett after they've been building up a bit again over the past few weeks was though.


----------



## U Cant See Me 123 (Sep 25, 2006)

The show was alright, but my problem with it was that it wasn't much of a SuperShow. We only saw like 5 or so RAW guys and that was it. The rest of the show was all Smackdown guys. Plus some usual Smackdown guys were not on the show like Rhodes, Dibiase, Jackson etc. Outside of the Punk/HHH segment and Cage match, the rest of the show was just ok. The show was not bad at all, but they could have done more with it.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

The HHH/Punk crap went on way to long,the fans just lost interest it seemed about halfway through. They couldve added another match(Cody v Ted?)if they wouldve cut it in half. Plus the marks dont get half of the "insider" stuff theyre saying.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Decent show IMO actually, I was entertained (though it seems like most weren't, or didn't like the show for whatever reason). Hoping it goes live on Tuesdays permanently.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

As I mostly enjoy SD, this episode of course was also entertaining due to it being LIVE.

Also, with that contract signing segment, let me first say HHH and Punk both are good (mic) workers, but HHH really, REALLY carried Punk in that segment. Punk did say some things which are now applicable to his anti-establishment character, but HHH was the one setting up the lines and making it "intense". I'm really looking forward seeing him wrestle again also. Time to play the Game!


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Marked out so hard during everything that happened in the steel cage match, even though I've read the SD spoilers beforehand.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Lastier said:


> Marked out so hard during everything that happened in the steel cage match, even though I've read the SD spoilers beforehand.


What spoilers?? SMACKDOWN WAS LIVE, man! There are NO Spoilers.


(unless you watched Smackdown online later and couldn't resist looking at the threads here....you shouldn't really do that 'cause that RUINS IT for you. I was more into Smackdown WITHOUT the Spoilers than I ever was with them.)


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The way I see it as far as that promo goes:

Punk was the passionate one
HHH was the intense one

That is what ultimately made it great and what made the whole segment awesome. They both did their jobs and both bounced off each other very well. HHH as you said set up the lines and set up the intensity, but Punk sent em right back at HHH and kept that intensity going. It's why I can't believe anyone that tries to give most of the credit to either guy solely or by any more than a very small margin.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

My only complaint about Smackdown was that John Cena is a big, annoying piece of crap at his stage. 
Everything else was at least decent. The main event was good, despite being predictable. The Punk/HHH stuff was quality, despite how old contract signings are at this point. 
The Bryan vs Sin Cara match was as good as you're going to get considering the time given to it. Sheamus destroying Khali and Jinder was a great twist on the usual "two-on-one beatdown." 

Good show with a terrible start.


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Meh...it was ok.

All these 'supershows' do it show the lack of depth in the WWE roster today.


----------



## NWOWolfpack13 (Feb 2, 2010)

THATS MY BOY D-BRYAN RIGHT THERE !!!


----------



## Unleash the viper (Oct 16, 2010)

NWOWolfpack13 said:


> THATS MY BOY D-BRYAN RIGHT THERE !!!


still can't believe Wade Barret got buried in a 3-4 minute squash match :frustrate


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> Meh...it was ok.
> 
> All these 'supershows' do it show the lack of depth in the WWE roster today.


Agreed.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

So what dumbass decided to call Sheamus "The great white"?


----------

